# Dudas de novato sobre valores refugio y oro



## heypericles (23 Jul 2010)

Hola a todos

Llevo mucho tiempo leyéndoos, he aprendido mucho, pero veo que hay demasiada información y dispersa en muchos hilos y por eso mis dudas.

Soy un asalariado con un trabajo relativamente estable que tiene unos ahorrillos en Bancolchon, unos 10000 (cifra inventada) y viendo la que ha caído hasta ahora, la que va a caer y sobre todo que esto tiene pinta de ir para largo, pues no me fio de que esos papeles de color pierdan valor.

Como opinión completamente subjetiva y según lo que he ido leyendo, creo que se pueden dar 2 escenarios uno en el que haya algo parecido al corralito (poco probable) y otro donde haya una deflación seguida de una fuerte inflación (este es el que tengo en mente)

Como no me fio de que me roben mis ahorros vía inflación pues estoy buscando valores refugio donde ponerlos, mi objetivo es mínima rentabilidad, máxima seguridad. He visto por este foro que hay 4 muy populares de los que digo, oro, plata, acciones de grandes empresas (Telefónica, Santander, etc.) y los depósitos de captación que tienen los bancos como Banesto o Ing.

Respecto a esos 2 últimos (acciones y depósitos) los tengo en principio descartados porque aunque el "neo corralito" el poco probable, no lo tengo descartado, y no me apetece que legalmente me roben esas inversiones con alguna triquiñuela, pero si alguno sabe cómo garantizarlos pues encantado de escuchar sugerencias.

Con respecto al oro y la plata, sobre todo al oro que es al que estoy siguiendo, veo que se está poniendo a un precio interesante, pero no sé si es interesante o que está en periodo de caída y esa es mi primera duda ¿cuál sería el momento más recomendable para comprar?

También he visto que el oro/plata me gustaría comprarlo en lingotes (de 50g sobre todo) pero había leído que a la hora de venderlo, aunque el lingote sea de una empresa good delivery, me van a pedir si o si un peritaje muy caro ¿qué hay de cierto en eso? es que las monedas son bonitas, pero no quiero pagar por un valor numismático que vete tú a saber cuál es.

Y ya por ultimo ¿que proporción aconsejáis que tenga de cada cosa? por ejemplo ¿50% metales, 25% depósitos, 25% en liquido por si las moscas?

Vaya, al final me ha salido un ladrillo (nunca mejor dicho), pues si has llegado hasta aquí gracias por al menos leerme, y perdona cualquier novatada que haya soltado.

Saludos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Jul 2010)

lo del peritaje es tontería, menos si vendes el lingote a SEMPSA que es una mafia.

Lingotes de Degussa, Umicore, Credit Suisse, PAMP, Argor Heraeus etc. se aceptan sin mas protocolos.


----------



## Buster (23 Jul 2010)

Me gustaría hacer una puntualización sobre el tema de que el dinero fiat se devalúa con el tiempo.

Se dice que no valen lo mismo 100.000 euros ahora que dentro de 10 años. Es cierto, pero esos 100.000 euros de ahora no tienen por qué ser 100.000 euros dentro de 10 años. Si aprovechamos los mejores depósitos tenemos que 100.000 euros al 4% son 147.009 euros brutos, o sea, casi un 50% de beneficio.

Y el 4% lo hay cuando el euríbor está en mínimos históricos, así que es fácil pensar que en esos 10 años podría haber períodos en los que el dinero rentara por encima de ese 4%. Por ejemplo en el 2008 fue posible contratar depósitos a 2 años al 6,25%.

Resumiendo, es cierto que el dinero fiat se devalúa con el tiempo, pero sólo si lo tenemos sin producir. La realidad es que el dinero fiat puede doblar su valor con el tiempo.

Además hay que señalar que los depósitos están garantizados, mientras que el resto (oro, bolsa, ...) no.


----------



## heypericles (23 Jul 2010)

Gracias PutinReReloaded, me has quitado un peso de encima, tenía muchas ganas de pillarme un par de lingotes de 50g (son muy monos), pero si me iban a pedir cosas raras por venderlo, pues como que no....


----------



## elac (23 Jul 2010)

Con todos los respetos.

Si un novato que no tiene mucha idea ha oído que el oro es buena inversión, creo que es el momento de ponerse cortos en oro.


----------



## Obi (23 Jul 2010)

Compra monedas, no lingotes. Las monedas bullion son internacionalmente reconocidas y es muy poco probable que te las rechacen. Con los lingotes puedes tener muchos más problemas. Las monedas más famosas, hoy día, son: Krugerrand, Eagle, Maple, Filarmónica, Buffalo, Kangaroo y Panda.

A mi me gustan las filarmónicas y las buffalo pero, por ejemplo, en Bélgica son más populares los Kruger y las Maple (al menos, eso me dijeron los de Munters).


----------



## Buster (23 Jul 2010)

elac dijo:


> Si un novato que no tiene mucha idea ha oído que el oro es buena inversión, creo que es el momento de ponerse cortos en oro.



Ahora es cuando vienen los de las antorchas y los pinchos a lincharte cual monstruo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Jul 2010)

elac dijo:


> Con todos los respetos.
> 
> Si un novato que no tiene mucha idea ha oído que el oro es buena inversión, creo que es el momento de ponerse cortos en oro.




Mala idea ponerse en corto en la Fase 2 de la burbuja (_"la gente empieza a notarlo"_).

Yo venderé hasta la Fase 3 cuando la gente pida créditos para comprar oro, si es que alguna vez vuelve a haber _"crédito fácil"_ , y si no lo hay no hará falta vender oro porque será la moneda de cambio.

Las siete etapas de la burbuja

_*Fase 2* - Los precios comienzan a subir: Enseguida, los precios en el sector empiezan a subir. Inicialmente, ese incremento casi no es percibido. Muchas veces, estos precios más altos reflejan una mejora en los indicadores económicos. Según los precios van aumentando más, *la gente empieza a notarlo*.

*Fase 3* - Crédito fácil: *El aumento de precios no es suficiente para una burbuja*. Toda crisis financiera necesita combustible para el cohete, y sólo hay una cosa que este cohete quema: crédito barato. Sin él, no puede haber especulación. Sin él, las consecuencias del planteamiento se desvanecen y el sector vuelve a la normalidad. Cuando una burbuja empieza, el mercado es invadido por agentes externos. Sin crédito barato, los agentes externos no pueden entrar._​


----------



## heypericles (23 Jul 2010)

Gracias syn por tu respuesta

El dinero por suerte es una reserva "pura" tenia pensado ahorrar para comprarme una casa a precio razonable (si, yo tambien soy un burbujofilo :XX: )
pero mientras lo tenia como reserva "por si las moscas", asi que suponiendo que no haya imprevistos, puedo tenerlo en inversiones a medio plazo (2-3 años)

Como ya he dicho, quiero el minimo riesgo, que no riesgo 0, asi que ya cuento con posibles fluctuaciones, vendas de urgencia en mal momento, etc, pero quien no arriesga no gana.

... "Sobre la seguridad está claro que cuanto menos manipulado esté la inversión mayor seguridad te dará en un futuro, pero por desgracia a día de hoy creo que pocas cosas no están manipuladas.
De mayor a menor tendrías en primer lugar la bolsa, el dinero fiat y por último los metales."...

Reconozco que este parrafo no lo entiendo ¿dices que el fiat y los metales son los menos manipulados o los mas manipulados?

En cuanto a lo que comentas del dinero fiat, esa es precisamente la razon por la que quiero tener el minimo posible, porque ese dinero el Estado (o europa) me lo estan robando todo el rato via inflaccion o impresora, y pueden robarmelo a lo bestia con alguna devaluacion.

Asi en un valor refugio, normalmente sube, pero si baja o desploma, al fiat casi seguro que le pase lo mismo o peor.


----------



## heypericles (23 Jul 2010)

Buster, lo que dices sobre el fíat y los depósitos me parece un argumento perfecto, pero me lo voy a pensar 3 veces, porque como he dicho, aunque es bastante improbable, no descarto algún tipo de intervención, y los depósitos serian los primeros en ser pillados.

Por eso tenía en mente a los metales, que pueden subir o bajar, pero siempre lo puedes vender con cierta facilidad.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Buster, lo que dices sobre el fíat y los depósitos me parece un argumento perfecto, pero me lo voy a pensar 3 veces, porque como he dicho, aunque es bastante improbable, no descarto algún tipo de intervención, y los depósitos serian los primeros en ser pillados.





Déjale, ese aprenderá en su propia cabeza dura lo que significa "riesgo contractual" y luego será el primero en salir a defender el oro.


----------



## heypericles (23 Jul 2010)

Obi dijo:


> Compra monedas, no lingotes. Las monedas bullion son internacionalmente reconocidas y es muy poco probable que te las rechacen. Con los lingotes puedes tener muchos más problemas. Las monedas más famosas, hoy día, son: Krugerrand, Eagle, Maple, Filarmónica, Buffalo, Kangaroo y Panda.
> 
> A mi me gustan las filarmónicas y las buffalo pero, por ejemplo, en Bélgica son más populares los Kruger y las Maple (al menos, eso me dijeron los de Munters).



Es que la pega que le veo a comprar monedas, es que realmente tienen 2 valores, el oro y el numismatico, y me da miedo que las monedas que pille pierdan el valor numismatico, y teniendo en cuenta que las tendre guardadas en un cajon durante ni se sabe, pues como que me da igual verlas.

En cuanto a los lingotes ¿podrias concretar que problemas podria tener? (aparte del ya mencionado peritaje)


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Es que la pega que le veo a comprar monedas, es que realmente tienen 2 valores, el oro y el numismatico, y me da miedo que las monedas que pille pierdan el valor numismatico, y teniendo en cuenta que las tendre guardadas en un cajon durante ni se sabe, pues como que me da igual verlas.




Las monedas que te hemos recomendado carecen de valor numismático, son lingotes amonedados. El precio por gramo sale igual que los lingotes de peso parecido.

Para pagar menos prima tendrás que comprar lingotes mas grandes.


----------



## Obi (23 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Es que la pega que le veo a comprar monedas, es que realmente tienen 2 valores, el oro y el numismatico, y me da miedo que las monedas que pille pierdan el valor numismatico, y teniendo en cuenta que las tendre guardadas en un cajon durante ni se sabe, pues como que me da igual verlas.
> 
> En cuanto a los lingotes ¿podrias concretar que problemas podria tener? (aparte del ya mencionado peritaje)



Como te dice Putin, las monedas que te recomendamos carecen de valor numismático. Vas a pagar un porcentaje sobre el precio del oro muy similar al de los lingotes. No te creas que los de Sempsa, por poner un ejemplo, regalan los lingotes que fabrican. Te cobran una comisión por su trabajo, lo mismo que hacen los fabricantes de monedas. Eso si, cuanto más grande es el lingote menos porcentaje cobran. Pero, como comprenderás, es más fácil vender una moneda de onza que un lingote de un kilo. Una moneda puedes venderla incluso en e-Bay. ¿Crees que te va a resultar fácil vender un lingote de un kilo en e-Bay?

Y sobre el peritaje: ninguna compraventa de oro te va a pedir un peritaje de una moneda bullion. Todo el mundo confía en la calidad de la fundición de la casa de la moneda de Austria o de USA.


----------



## Buster (23 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Déjale, ese aprenderá en su propia cabeza dura lo que significa "riesgo contractual" y luego será el primero en salir a defender el oro.



Ya te dije en más de una ocasión que le pusieras fecha al día en que los papelitos no valgan nada. El problema es que no quieres comerte un mega-owned y te limitas a decir "ya aprenderá, ya aprenderá"... Pues yo estoy convencido que no voy a aprender nunca y mientras tanto la inversión que yo propongo renta sobre un 50% a 10 años y es totalmente garantizada.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Jul 2010)

Algún gilipollas que lea la cagada anterior se cree lo de "totalmente garantizado"?

Porque a estas alturas hay que ser muy retrasado para confiar los ahorros a los Madoff del mundo...


----------



## Buster (23 Jul 2010)

Por la misma regla de tres si a los que mandan se les da por especular a la baja con el oro pues... 

Hay unas reglas y a todos nos toca jugar con ellas. Lo único garantizado en esta vida es la muerte.


----------



## Obi (23 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Por la misma regla de tres si a los que mandan se les da por especular a la baja con el oro pues...
> 
> Hay unas reglas y a todos nos toca jugar con ellas. Lo único garantizado en esta vida es la muerte.



No te quepa duda de que los mandan van a especular contra el oro; llevan décadas haciéndolo (como bien han denunciado los de GATA). Qué más quisieran los banqueros que el oro no valiera nada. Pero, a pesar de todas sus manipulaciones, no han logrado impedir que la onza cotice a 1.200 dólares. Como bien dices, hay unas reglas, pero son para todos. No se puede engañar al mercado eternamente.


----------



## Krypton (23 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> También he visto que el oro/plata me gustaría comprarlo en lingotes (de 50g sobre todo) pero había leído que a la hora de venderlo, aunque el lingote sea de una empresa good delivery, me van a pedir si o si un peritaje muy caro ¿qué hay de cierto en eso? es que las monedas son bonitas, pero no quiero pagar por un valor numismático que vete tú a saber cuál es.



Yo también estoy empezando a comprar oro y después de todo lo que he leído te recomiendo *monedas de 1 onza*: *Krugerrands* si no quieres liarte mucho la manta. Busca máxima liquidez por encima de otras historias. He leído por ahí que a los lingotes les suelen hacer pruebas antes de aceptártelos y los gastos corren por tu cuenta (las monedas son más fáciles de comprobar)

Sobre si es momento o no para comprar, ojalá lo supiera así que lo mejor en esos casos es ir haciendo compras progresivamente para hacer media :

Ah, y sigue el hilo del oro:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/169100-oro-hilo-oficial-3-a-17.html


----------



## heypericles (24 Jul 2010)

*Resumen*

Bueno, pues muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas  luego me pongo a marcar los mensajes con agradecimientos.

Una de las cosas que me ha quedado claro es que cuanto menos dinero fiat tenga mejor, solo por tenerlo irá perdiendo valor, pero si lo meto en cualquier cosa lo mas probable es que mantenga el valor (con el riesgo de que desplome)

Así que por lo que me habéis contado de parece que me mi objetivo será tener mucho metal (lo siento syn, el 20% me parece poco dado la que esta cayendo) y algo de acciones "seguras", pero para no liarme iré a por el oro (luego la plata, luego el resto)

Después de las aclaraciones, veo que comprar lingotes de 50g Good Delivery va a ser un riego asumible, vamos, que casi da igual que compre lingotes o monedas, pero solo compraré uno porque me pareció tan bonito como una moneda, el resto lo comprare en monedas. Seguramente a lo largo del tiempo me vaya comprando una moneda de cada, ya puestos, pues a hacer colección.

En fin gracias por las respuestas, y preparaos para que os de la brasa en el hilo del oro.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Una de las cosas que me ha quedado claro es que cuanto menos dinero fiat tenga mejor, solo por tenerlo irá perdiendo valor



Ya demostré que esa afirmación es falsa si el dinero lo inviertes en el depósito más rentable en cada momento.

En 10 años 100.000 euros se convierten en casi 150.000 y con unas garantías que nadie más te da.


----------



## heypericles (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Ya demostré que esa afirmación es falsa si el dinero lo inviertes en el depósito más rentable en cada momento.
> 
> En 10 años 100.000 euros se convierten en casi 150.000 y con unas garantías que nadie más te da.



Todo lo contrario, corroboras mi afirmación. El dinero por si solo decae con la inflación, pero al ponerlo en un deposito lo que estoy haciendo realmente es "Oye tu, toma mi dinero, inviértelo y a cambio me das el 4%, el resto del porcentaje para ti"

Pues para eso ya lo invierto yo directamente y me quedo cono todo el porcentaje.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, corroboras mi afirmación. El dinero por si solo decae con la inflación, pero al ponerlo en un deposito lo que estoy haciendo realmente es "Oye tu, toma mi dinero, inviértelo y a cambio me das el 4%, el resto del porcentaje para ti"




Durante la Gran Depresión de los años 30 quebraron mas de 5.000 bancos. Todos los "busters" de entonces dormían a la cola de su sucursal con la esperanza de que el banco abriese sus puertas y les devolviese su dinero. Ni que decir tiene que el 99% se comieron los mocos.

Los busters de hoy no dan un 100% de garantías de que esta vez los bancos son diferentes, que sus pedos ya no huelen y tal... y que la mierda se come porque mil millones de moscas la recomiendan.


----------



## heypericles (24 Jul 2010)

Es que Buster trabaja con el supuesto de que los bancos y el estado son "fiables", no son hermanitas de la caridad, pero que mas o menos te puedes fiar de ellos, son solventes, etc. En esas condiciones los depósitos son un gancho para que les dejes tu pasta, ellos inviertan, saquen un buen pellizco de la inversión y te den las gracias en forma de migajas. Por eso te garantizan x porcentaje, porque saben que eso es lo mínimo que van a sacar.

Yo sin embargo, trabajo con el supuesto de que los bancos y el estado son unos depredadores que harán lo posible para sacarte todo lo que puedan en todo momento. En ese supuesto los depósitos no están garantizados, y que los usaran para quitarse otros pufos mayores de encima, amen de que el estado les va ayudar en todo lo posible en esa tarea y si la situación va peor, el estado hará alguna intervención vía impuesto especial o vía ley especial tipo "neo corralito"

Lo que menos me gusta de la situación, es que a los bancos se les ha acabado las presas fáciles (los pepitos), y ahora irán a por las difíciles, los ahorradores con cabeza que no nos hemos metido en su juego, y por eso tienen esos depósitos "atractivos", para limpiar sus pufos, que nos confiemos y que nos la metan vete tu a saber como.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Es que Buster trabaja con el supuesto de que los bancos y el estado son "fiables"




El sistema de reserva fraccionaria ya no es cuestión ni de fialbilidad, es que está concebido con la bomba de relojería dentro. Como por diseño no hay liquidez, al menor asomo de desconfianza las corridas bancarias se evitan imprimiendo dinero, lo que convierte al papel bancario en el timo de la estampita.


----------



## Renovatio (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Si aprovechamos los mejores depósitos tenemos que 100.000 euros al 4% son 147.009 euros brutos, o sea, *casi el doble*.



Tu trabajabas para Afinsa no? :8: ...O eso, o le hacias los esquemas a Solbes O_O Tio me da tentación de convertirla en firma mitica para los restos... uf no se...

Cambia de calculadora, o repasa con Coco los conceptos de _doble _y _mitad_, por que si no tu dinero me da a mi que te va a durar menos que una gominola en el bolso de Falete...


----------



## Renovatio (24 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Una de las cosas que me ha quedado claro es que cuanto menos dinero fiat tenga mejor, solo por tenerlo irá perdiendo valor, pero si lo meto en cualquier cosa lo mas probable es que mantenga el valor (con el riesgo de que desplome)



Has dado en la clave. Si tuviera que sintetizar mi linea maestra de inversión, lo ideal es tener el minimo de liquido posible, por tenerlo todo en activos lo más liquidos posible. No sé si me explico 

Esa es la razón por la que en epocas de crisis o incertidumbre, además de oro y similares, el mercado de coleccionismo se dispara. Si no sabes que va a pasar con el Euro, te compras un Quijote de Avellaneda, un Renoir, un par de discos de primera edición de los Beatles, una primera edición firmada del Hobbit, un plato de Jade de la dinastia Ming, una rookie de Michael Jordan, un Black Lotus de Beta, un St. Gaudens MS64, etc etc... y un buen seguro a todo riesgo :XX:


----------



## foreskin (24 Jul 2010)

Hola. Entro al hilo porque como novato también estoy interesado en el tema oro, y como, aparentemente "será en octubre" empieza a entrarme la prisa. Pero este comentario es para pedirle por favor a putin un ejemplo claro y probable de riesgo contractual. He buscado en internet, pero me he encontrado con mucha palabrería que no he entendido bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jul 2010)

foreskin dijo:


> Hola. Entro al hilo porque como novato también estoy interesado en el tema oro, y como, aparentemente "será en octubre" empieza a entrarme la prisa. Pero este comentario es para pedirle por favor a putin un ejemplo claro y probable de riesgo contractual. He buscado en internet, pero me he encontrado con mucha palabrería que no he entendido bien.
> Un saludo.



Bienvenidos Pomperos!! Pasen y vean!! Aqui tenemos soluciones para todos y todas!!.....................:´´(


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Pues para eso ya lo invierto yo directamente y me quedo cono todo el porcentaje.



Y también te quedas con todo el riesgo.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Durante la Gran Depresión de los años 30 quebraron mas de 5.000 bancos.



En los años 30 el mundo no estaba tan altamente globalizado como lo está ahora. Las circunstancias actuales no son comparables con aquéllas.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Cambia de calculadora, o repasa con Coco los conceptos de _doble _y _mitad_, por que si no tu dinero me da a mi que te va a durar menos que una gominola en el bolso de Falete...



Correcto, se me fue la pinza. Evidentemente no es el doble, es el 50%.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Lo gracioso del asunto es que pensáis que tenéis razón porque la mayoría (multinicks incluidos) de este foro apuesta por el oro como inversión o como valor refugio, pero si crearais un hilo en inverforo el que tendría razón sería yo.

¿Habíais pensado en eso alguna vez, que dependiendo del foro la mayoría se decantará hacia unas inversiones u otras?

En este foro los que hacéis más ruído sois los auríferos, pero en inverforo ganan por goleada (y tiene más usuarios participando) los depositeríferos.

Los de burbuja vivís en vuestra propia burbuja de oro.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> aunque es bastante improbable, no descarto algún tipo de intervención, y los depósitos serian los primeros en ser pillados.
> 
> Por eso tenía en mente a los metales, que pueden subir o bajar, pero siempre lo puedes vender con cierta facilidad.



Pero en caso de intervención al ir a vender los metales pienso que te van a estafar. Ya sabes el dicho: a río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores. Y desde luego tú no vas a ser el pescador, vas a ser el pescado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Resumiendo, es cierto que el dinero fiat se devalúa con el tiempo, pero sólo si lo tenemos sin producir. La realidad es que el dinero fiat puede doblar su valor con el tiempo.



La cantidad de dinero que tengas podrá doblar, pero su valor no. 

Lo habitual es que los intereses bancarios sean inferiores a la inflación y sigas perdiendo valor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Ya demostré que esa afirmación es falsa si el dinero lo inviertes en el depósito más rentable en cada momento.
> 
> En 10 años 100.000 euros se convierten en casi 150.000 y con unas garantías que nadie más te da.



Tú no has podido demostrar nada porque eso es falso. Además es imposible aprovecharse de todos los depósitos de bienvenida que te puedan dar una reantabilidad superior. Los bancos no son gilipollas. No te van a pagar más que la inflación.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Has dado en la clave. Si tuviera que sintetizar mi linea maestra de inversión, lo ideal es tener el minimo de liquido posible, por tenerlo todo en activos lo más liquidos posible. No sé si me explico
> 
> Esa es la razón por la que en epocas de crisis o incertidumbre, además de oro y similares, el mercado de coleccionismo se dispara. Si no sabes que va a pasar con el Euro, te compras un Quijote de Avellaneda, un Renoir, un par de discos de primera edición de los Beatles, una primera edición firmada del Hobbit, un plato de Jade de la dinastia Ming, una rookie de Michael Jordan, un Black Lotus de Beta, un St. Gaudens MS64, etc etc... y un buen seguro a todo riesgo :XX:



Renovatio, ¿el mercado de coleccionismo, como el del arte, en tiempos de crisis no va de culo? Por todo lo que sé es así.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y también te quedas con todo el riesgo.



No parece que sea más inteligente que el riesgo lo asuma el que guarda tus ahorros...Hay que ser muy cortito para no darse cuenta que al final lo estás asumiendo tú.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Correcto, se me fue la pinza. Evidentemente no es el doble, es el 50%.



Ves como aprendes cosas en el foro...doble...mitad...¿tercio?...


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tú no has podido demostrar nada porque eso es falso. Además es imposible aprovecharse de todos los depósitos de bienvenida que te puedan dar una reantabilidad superior. Los bancos no son gilipollas. No te van a pagar más que la inflación.



Si no me crees pregúntale a tucapital que es un experto en el tema de los depósitos.

Si miras su página verás que no hace falta recurrir a depósitos de bienvenida.

Por poner un ejemplo yo he tenido durante los últimos dos años mi dinero rentando al 5,09% y mucha gente lo ha tenido al 6 y pico. Esa gente que ahora le toca renovar depósitos tiene la opción de un 4% a 3 años en Bancaja. En 5 años la media supera el 4% que yo propuse. Por no mencionar que en esos 3 años hay ventanas de liquidez que permitirían aprovechar depósitos que renten a un interés mayor.

Y luego dices que lo que digo es falso... al que le crece la nariz es a ti, amigo.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No parece que sea más inteligente que el riesgo lo asuma el que guarda tus ahorros...Hay que ser muy cortito para no darse cuenta que al final lo estás asumiendo tú.



Yo no lo veo así. El dinero guardado en un banco está velado por el propio banco y por el estado al que pertenece ese banco. En caso de que el banco fallase (casos de CCM y Cajasur) el estado tiene mecanismos para que los clientes no pierdan su dinero.

¿También eso es falso?


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo habitual es que los intereses bancarios sean inferiores a la inflación y sigas perdiendo valor.



Lo habitual es que los intereses de la mayoría de los bancos sean inferiores a la inflación. De hecho si miras un poco verás que la mayoría de los bancos te ofrecen depósitos al 1,5% o al 1,75%, pero depósitos al 4% haberlos haylos.

¿Cuál es el IPC en este momento? En junio era el 1,5%.

Fuente: http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco421/ipc0610.pdf

Ya ves tú que lo que dices no es cierto o no es del todo cierto. 

El caso es molestarse un poquito para encontrar el mejor depósito, algo realmente sencillo teniendo la web de tucapital.es.

http://www.tucapital.es


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster, tal vez deberias indicar los depositos en % TAE. Yo he visto ofertas de depositos al 6.25% e incluso uno al 8.50%, pero el primero era a dos años y el segundo a tres y medio, con lo que el TAE te sale bastante inferior.

Y en cuando a los datos de la inflacion, una cosa es la cifra oficial y otra la que me toca a mi. En la zona en la que vivo desde el 2000 hasta ahora, en un plazo de 10 años los precios han cambiado de la siguiente forma:

* Barra de pan de 250 gr. de 55 pesetas a 1 euro (166.386 pesetas) lo que significa un incremento del 203%
* Litro de leche de 40 pesetas a 0.90 euros (150 pesetas) lo que significa un incremento del 275%
* Litro de gasolina 95 de 114 pesetas a 1.176 (196 pesetas) lo que significa un incremento del 42%

Si tu sacas una media te sale que el IPC de mis productos basicos (que uso a diario) pasa del 17% anual

Ahora dime cuantos depositos me ofrecen esa rentabilidad


----------



## heypericles (24 Jul 2010)

foreskin dijo:


> Hola. Entro al hilo porque como novato también estoy interesado en el tema oro, y como, aparentemente "será en octubre" empieza a entrarme la prisa. Pero este comentario es para pedirle por favor a putin un ejemplo claro y probable de riesgo contractual. He buscado en internet, pero me he encontrado con mucha palabrería que no he entendido bien.
> Un saludo.



Yo creo que PutinOverloaded se refiere con riesgo contractual a que tu haces un contrato con un banco que esta respaldado por un estado, es riesgo esta en ¿cuanto te fías del banco/estado conde contratas?

El banco te garantiza, pero porque tiene bienes en sus cuentas, si el banco quiebra, adiós a los bienes que garantizan, no va a poder ejecutar las garantías y allí salta el estado, asumiendo lo que el banco no ha podido asumir, pero ¿y si el estado tampoco puede respaldar las garantías del banco? pues que te quedas sin pasta.

Mi fiabilidad en los Bancos/Estado para explicarla con detalle necesitaría un post para cada uno, pero el gran resumen que podría hacer:
¿Que han estado haciendo los bancos estos años? Pillar pepitos en la bonanza, para quedarse con su dinero y sus casas :: 
¿que hacen ahora? Aprovisionar los pocos ahorros que quedan para revender prestamos a precios astronómicos. 
¿Que ha hecho el estado en bonanza? Alentarlos para pillar cacho en forma de venta de tierras y licencias de construcción 
¿Que hace ahora? Darles pasta para que no quiebren, planes E para mantener sus infraestructuras y freírnos a impuestos (iva, basuras, etc)

Y en mi argumentación ¿donde esta el ciudadano cuerdo que no ha hecho locuras y a ahorrado cual hormiga? Pues esta en el punto de mira para ser el próximo en ser pisoteado.


----------



## heypericles (24 Jul 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Buster, tal vez deberias indicar los depositos en % TAE. Yo he visto ofertas de depositos al 6.25% e incluso uno al 8.50%, pero el primero era a dos años y el segundo a tres y medio, con lo que el TAE te sale bastante inferior.
> 
> Y en cuando a los datos de la inflacion, una cosa es la cifra oficial y otra la que me toca a mi. En la zona en la que vivo desde el 2000 hasta ahora, en un plazo de 10 años los precios han cambiado de la siguiente forma:
> 
> * Barra de pan de 250 gr.



Mmm, creo que se te corto el ADSL a mitad del envio.... :XX:


----------



## heypericles (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pero en caso de intervención al ir a vender los metales pienso que te van a estafar. Ya sabes el dicho: a río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores. Y desde luego tú no vas a ser el pescador, vas a ser el pescado.



No confundas bajar valor con estafar, el caso de la intervención es un caso que "algo gordo a ocurrido" y en ese momento todo seguramente haya bajado de valor. Estafar es engañarte para lucrarse y eso lo pueden hacer tanto en crisis (como bien has dicho) como en época de bonanza (pregunta a los petitos :: )

En caso de que ocurriera algo, la intervención seria una de tantas barbaridades que iba a ocurrir, y en ese caso yo no seria ni pescador ni pescado, porque lo ultimo que haría seria vender mis bienes, yo esperaría a que se estabilizara el tema.


----------



## Obi (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así. El dinero guardado en un banco está velado por el propio banco y por el estado al que pertenece ese banco. En caso de que el banco fallase (casos de CCM y Cajasur) el estado tiene mecanismos para que los clientes no pierdan su dinero.
> 
> ¿También eso es falso?



No es falso, pero es una verdad a medias, osea, la peor de las mentiras. El "mecanismo" que utiliza el Estado para que los clientes no pierdan su dinero es fabricar más billetes. Eso es, moralmente, falsificar moneda. Cuantos más billetes se fabrican, menos valen. Es decir, el Estado devuelve un dinero devaluado y, además, roba el valor de la moneda del resto de los ciudadanos (que no tienen ni culpa ni pena). Resumiendo: al final, el dinero fiat acaba perdiendo su valor y siendo el timo de la estampita con el que se lucran los bancos y los gobiernos.

Te recomiendo que veas la clase que Juan Huerta de Soto dio (15/4/2010) explicando la crisis económica:
Instituto Juan de Mariana: Lecciones de Economía - 15/04/10


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Obi dijo:


> No es falso, pero es una verdad a medias, osea, la peor de las mentiras. El mecanismo que utiliza el Estado para que los clientes no pierdan su dinero es fabricar más billetes. Eso es, moralmente, falsificar moneda. Cuantos más billetes se fabrican, menos valen. Es decir, el Estado devuelve un dinero devaluado y, además, roba el valor de la moneda del resto de los ciudadanos (que no tienen ni culpa ni pena). Resumiendo: al final, el dinero fiat acaba perdiendo su valor y siendo el timo de la estampita con el que se lucran los bancos y los gobiernos.
> 
> Te recomiendo que veas la clase que Juan Huerta de Soto dio (15/4/2010) explicando la crisis económica:
> Instituto Juan de Mariana: Lecciones de Economía - 15/04/10



La banca ha sido salvada por los estados (los contribuyentes), ahora los que estamos jodidos somos nosotros, tenemos que pagar esas deudas via impresión de pàpel, con nuestra sudor o con ambas las dos.

El oro se escapa a toda esta mierda.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> La banca ha sido salvada por los estados (los contribuyentes), ahora los que estamos jodidos somos nosotros, tenemos que pagar esas deudas via impresión de pàpel



Vaya, y yo que pensaba que esas deudas se pagaban con subidas del IVA, congelación de las pensiones, bajada de los sueldos de los funcionarios, recortes en el gasto público, etc, etc, etc.

Pero no, todo eso son imaginaciones mías, en realidad se hace imprimiendo papel.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

A mayor IVA menor consumo, la recaudación baja.
A menor sueldo menor IRPF, la recaudación baja.
A menor sueldo menor menor consumo, la recaudación por IVA baja todavía más...

A pesar de esta realidad, los busters de cada época siempore han estado convencidos de que las deudas se pagan así, benditos  ... sin crear riqueza...

El analfabetismo económico está haciendo estragos entre la población busteriana.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El oro se escapa a toda esta mierda.



¿Qué pasa si necesitas liquidez y el oro está más barato que cuando lo compraste? ¿También te escapas de la mierda de la pérdida de valor?

Yo cuento las cosas como son y vosotros sólo contáis lo que os intersa.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Si el oro baja de precio es que hay deflación, es decir, el dinero que te dan al venderlo compra los mismos bienes y servicios que antes.

Con el oro nunca pierdes ni ganas poder adquisitivo, sea cual sea su valor nominal. Las oscilaciones de poder adquisitivo (positivas o negativas) pertenecen al reino de las estampillas.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El analfabetismo económico está haciendo estragos entre la población busteriana.



Tú eres más analfabeto económico que yo, por no mencionar las pajas mentales que te haces sobre defaults, caídas del imperio de los papelitos y otras historias para no dormir.

Aquí en el foro dices muchas chorradas pero ya me gustaría verte en la vida real manteniendo algunas cosas de las que dices a ver si eras capaz de mantenerlas.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Con el oro nunca pierdes ni ganas poder adquisitivo



O sea, el oro no sufre especulación. Sólo depende de la marcha de la economía, ¿no?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Los defaults bancarios ocurren a diaro, analfayogur. Los empapelan, por eso el poder adquisitivo del euro se fue a la mierda unos puntos porcentuales mas. Si es que vives en una burbuja aislada del exterior, como Michael Jackson, para ser un eterno Peter Pan.

El oro no depende de nada, ni de la marcha de la economía porque no tiene demanda industrial.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Obi dijo:


> No es falso, pero es una verdad a medias, osea, la peor de las mentiras. El "mecanismo" que utiliza el Estado para que los clientes no pierdan su dinero es fabricar más billetes.



Te respondo lo mismo que a czorro: Entonces las subidas de IVA, congelación de sueldos de los funcionarios, etc son maniobras para distraer a la población y mantenerla contenta dado que la solución pasa por fabricar más billetes y lo otro no sirve para nada.


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Mmm, creo que se te corto el ADSL a mitad del envio.... :XX:



Arreglado!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Subiendo IVA y bajando sueldos se recauda menos... qué deudas se van a pagar con menos dinero, iluminao?


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Los defaults bancarios ocurren a diaro, analfayogur.



Siendo tan tonto tienes que tener a alguien que escriba por ti.

Ahora dices que el oro no depende de nada cuando antes has dicho que si baja es porque hay deflación.

Si no dependiese de nada no bajaría aunque hubiese deflación.

Te contradices a ti mismo.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Subiendo IVA y bajando sueldos se recauda menos... qué deudas se van a pagar con menos dinero, iluminao?



Que alguien le ponga el sombrero con orejas de burro a este tío.

Bajando sueldos ya estás ahorrando porque es dinero que no tienes que dar. Por otro lado la gente es consumista, así que acabarán echando mano de los ahorros.

Un buen ejemplo de lo anterior es que la gasolina, el tabaco, ... han subido y la gente ha asumido las subidas. La mayoría de la gente no ha dejado de fumar ni de coger el coche.

El resultado es que aún subiendo IVA y bajando sueldos el estado recauda más dinero que antes. A lo mejor en tu mundo de Yupi no es así pero en la vida real sí.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

El oro no baja, porque mantiene el poder adquisitivo. Baja la denominación de dicho poder en unidades de estampillas porque estas sí dependen de la inflación/deflación..

Es muy fácil de entender para una mente normal, pero un necio siempre confunde valor y precio. A ti te interesa el precio - y te confunde - a mi solo me interesa el poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

La gente entiende que los coches, las casas, los viajes, comida, ... se paga con estampillas.

La gente entiende que el oro un día está a 1000 dólares, pero antes ha estado a 400 y no hay nada que impida que pueda volver a estar a esa cantidad.

La gente entiende que tú puedes haber comprado el oro a 1000 dólares y que cuando necesites liquidez para poder pagar algo valga 400.

Eso es lo que entiende la gente.

También es cierto que cuando necesites liquidez puede estar a 1200.

El oro es inversión porque su valor es especulativo. Si el valor del oro fuera predecible otro gallo cantaría.

¿A caso puedes predecir tú el valor del oro dentro de 2 años?


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Vaya, y yo que pensaba que esas deudas se pagaban con subidas del IVA, congelación de las pensiones, bajada de los sueldos de los funcionarios, recortes en el gasto público, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Pero no, todo eso son imaginaciones mías, en realidad se hace imprimiendo papel.



Si te suben el iva, te congelan el sueldo y las naranjas te cuestan unas 250 pesetas el kg (hace 10 años costaban 100 ptas) te están jodiendo vivo, tienes que trabajar mas para comprar menos. Si la nómina fuese en onzas el obrero sería mucho más feliz hombre, in cluso con congelación salarial.
Los políticos nos están jodiendo, no a todos, pero en general nos están jodiendo vivos, el que no lo quiera ver es su problema.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> La gente entiende que los coches, las casas, los viajes, comida, ... se paga con estampillas.
> 
> La gente entiende que el oro un día está a 1000 dólares, pero antes ha estado a 400 y no hay nada que impida que pueda volver a estar a esa cantidad.
> 
> ...



Si, se puede predecir, mirando las tendencias y el tamaño de los ciclos, tanto para el dínero físico (el oro) como para el virtual (el papel)


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Por supuesto que hay algo que impide que el oro vuelva a 400 dólares, se llama inflación.

Niño buster es especialmente infradotado.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa si necesitas liquidez y el oro está más barato que cuando lo compraste? ¿También te escapas de la mierda de la pérdida de valor?
> 
> Yo cuento las cosas como son y vosotros sólo contáis lo que os intersa.



Para evitar eso, se compra en las bajadas, aunque cada vez está mas complicado ver caidas importantes.

Quedan bastante mas de 5 años de ciclo alcista para el oro, asi que os queda mucho que sufrir


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

*Lista de defaults bancarios:*

FDIC: Failed Bank List

El 23 de Julio del 2010 hubo nada menos que SIETE bancos quebrados en EEUU:

_Home Valley Bank
SouthwestUSA Bank
Community Security Bank
Thunder Bank
Williamsburg First National Bank
Crescent Bank and Trust Company
Sterling Bank
_​
Así que ya sabéis, haced caso a niño buster y confiadle al banco vuestro dinero con toda confianza, garantía y seguridad de un futuro mejor


----------



## heypericles (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Vaya, y yo que pensaba que esas deudas se pagaban con subidas del IVA, congelación de las pensiones, bajada de los sueldos de los funcionarios, recortes en el gasto público, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Pero no, todo eso son imaginaciones mías, en realidad se hace imprimiendo papel.



El problema esta en que hay una deuda BRUTAL que pagar, y un solo mecanismo no va a valer ¿que pasa si los políticos se ponen a imprimir a saco? que tienes hiperinflación ¿que pasa si subes el IVA al 75%? Que se los comen vivos a revueltas y comprar todo en negro, así con el resto...

Así que el estado tiene que tirar de varios mecanismos a la vez para que no notemos que no la ha metido hasta el fondo. El estado esta usando todo lo que dices, y ademas imprimiendo a saco.

A eso se le llama la técnica de la rana: Juanito La Coccion De La Rana


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Jul 2010)

¿Oro físico o ETF? Veo lo segundo más cómodo y práctico si lo único que quieres es invertir, tener oro físico sólo le veo sentido si te dedicas a ello y comercias con el tema o si quieres tenerlo porque apuestas por el mad-max.

Por cierto, ¿por qué siempre que surge este tema sólo se habla del oro y no de la plata?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Oro físico o ETF? Veo lo segundo más cómodo y práctico si lo único que quieres es invertir, tener oro físico sólo le veo sentido si te dedicas a ello y comercias con el tema o si quieres tenerlo porque apuestas por el mad-max.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿por qué siempre que surge este tema sólo se habla del oro y no de la plata?




La plata es un metal industrial directamente correlacionado con la economía.

Los ETF's sirven para especular a corto, nadie sabe ni se audita el oro del que disponen, si es que lo tienen.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los políticos nos están jodiendo, no a todos, pero en general nos están jodiendo vivos, el que no lo quiera ver es su problema.



El que parece que no lo ve eres tú que hablas de imprimir papel cuando en realidad las deudas las pagamos nosotros.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si, se puede predecir, mirando las tendencias y el tamaño de los ciclos, tanto para el dínero físico (el oro) como para el virtual (el papel)



Vale, no debí usar la palabra predecir (cualquier puede predecir sobre algo) ya que yo lo que en realidad quería decir era si sabría decirme con seguridad su valor.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Así que ya sabéis, haced caso a niño buster y confiadle al banco vuestro dinero con toda confianza, garantía y seguridad de un futuro mejor



Yo hablando de las bancos españoles (porque es el país donde vivimos y donde la gente guarda e invierte su dinero) y tú sales con bancos extranjeros.

Cuélgate una medallita bien grande que ponga "Burro". 

Tus manipulaciones quizás funcionen en una guardería. Aquí estás tratando con adultos.


----------



## Obi (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> El oro es inversión porque su valor es especulativo. Si el valor del oro fuera predecible otro gallo cantaría.



A largo plazo el oro mantiene su valor, más o menos, constante. Por eso ha sido dinero durante siglos y siglos. Naturalmente, que hay fluctuaciones del valor provocadas por los especuladores que quieren tener beneficios a corto plazo. Lo que es predecible es que el dinero de papel, en el largo plazo, acaba siempre valiendo cero. Aquí te dejo un gráfico del Instituto Mises en el que se puede ver el valor de dólar desde el año 1800 hasta el 2009. A partir de que la Reserva Federal tomó el control de la moneda (1913), la caída ha sido meteórica. Un dólar de 2009 valía 0.08 dólares de 1800. Además, es interesante darse cuenta de que las bajadas del valor siempre están relacionadas con la impresión de moneda para costear guerras y con el abandono del standard oro.

El dinero se inventó para facilitar el comercio y para conservar la riqueza, no para ser robado por los gobiernos. Los metales preciosos han sido lo mejor que ha encontrado el hombre para cumplir esa función. 
Instituto Juan de Mariana: Por qué el oro


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> El que parece que no lo ve eres tú que hablas de imprimir papel cuando en realidad las deudas las pagamos nosotros.



Te estoy diciendo que si los estados no imprimen quebrarán. Incluso subiendo impuestos, congelando salarios e inflacionando hay riesgos de quiebra.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Vale, no debí usar la palabra predecir (cualquier puede predecir sobre algo) ya que yo lo que en realidad quería decir era si sabría decirme con seguridad su valor.



¿Tu te crees que los ricos (que son los que han estado comprando oro en cantidades industriales) arriesgarían miles de millones de $ a lo loco?


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Tu te crees que los ricos (que son los que han estado comprando oro en cantidades industriales) arriesgarían miles de millones de $ a lo loco?



Pues venga, os reto a Putin y a ti a que me digáis el precio del oro de aquí en 2 años.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

EL poder adquisitivo del oro será en 2 años mas o menos el mismo de hoy.

Los precios son para confundir a los necios, pero tú mas necio que nadie insistes en pedir precios una y otra vez  ... cosa que depende de la inflación o deflación, y que teniendo oro me la suda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues venga, os reto a Putin y a ti a que me digáis el precio del oro de aquí en 2 años.



Y a ti que nos digas cuantos bancos habrán quebrado. 

¿Apostamos?


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

No engañas a nadie Putin, las cosas se compran con dinero por mucho que quieras hacer creer a la gente que el oro es la panacea económica.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y a ti que nos digas cuantos bancos habrán quebrado.
> 
> ¿Apostamos?



Ok, acepto. Bancos que habrán quebrado en España en dos años: 0.

Os toca.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues venga, os reto a Putin y a ti a que me digáis el precio del oro de aquí en 2 años.



Revisa mis mensajes en este foro desde el 12 de Enero del 2.009, no necesito que nadie me rete a nada, la tendencia del oro es al alza, si no lo ves es que tienes un problema.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

El oro es la panacea económica pero hay que tenerlo  .. ahí es donde se vuelve irrelevante niño buster.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Revisa mis mensajes en este foro desde el 12 de Enero del 2.009, no necesito que nadie me rete a nada, la tendencia del oro es al alza, si no lo ves es que tienes un problema.



Pero quiero que me digas un precio, para ver si aciertas o fallas dentro de 2 años.

Además quiero comparar lo que se ganaría invirtiendo en oro comparado con mi propuesta de los depósitos.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pero quiero que me digas un precio, para ver si aciertas o fallas dentro de 2 años.
> 
> Además quiero comparar lo que se ganaría invirtiendo en oro comparado con mi propuesta de los depósitos.



Solo hay una burbuja y está en los bonos, cuidado donde metes la pasta, porque a veces se confunde tener la pasta a buen recaudo con estar comprando deuda sucia (impagable).


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El oro es la panacea económica pero hay que tenerlo  .. ahí es donde se vuelve irrelevante niño buster.



El niño buster es más hombre de lo que puedas llegar a ser tú nunca.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Solo hay una burbuja y está en los bonos, cuidado donde metes la pasta, porque a veces se confunde tener la pasta a buen recaudo con estar comprando deuda sucia (impagable).



Vale, pero yo he hablado de depósitos. 

Sigo esperando datos para comparar.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Niño buster tiene un solo pelo en el pubis remarcado con rotulador. 

SI tuviese patrimonio, como tiene todo hombre que merece llamarse así, lo último que propondría para mantenerlo sería un depósito bancario  ... gayismo o candidez?


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Niño buster tiene un solo pelo en el pubis remarcado con rotulador.
> 
> SI tuviese patrimonio, como tiene todo hombre que merece llamarse así, lo último que propondría mara mantenerlo sería un depósito bancario



Dime de lo que presumes y te diré de lo que careces.

Eres un charlatán de feria. Hablas de mi patrimonio sin tener ni idea de cual es. 

Mientras que yo hago propuestas concretas: 100.000 euros a 10 años con una media de interés del 4% = casi 150.000 euros brutos

tú no te atreves a dar un precio del oro en 2 años para que podamos comparar.

Te escondes, cual niño, tras una falacia. La realidad es que las cosas se compran con dinero. Nadie se va a un concesionario a comprar un coche con un puñado de Pandas.

A ver si espabilas porque no te das cuenta de que quien lea esto, y no tenga ideas preconcebidas, pensará que no vives en el mundo real.

Los depósitos bancarios estás protegidos por el FGD. ¿Quien protege el oro que tienes en tu casa de los ladrones?


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Vale, pero yo he hablado de depósitos.
> 
> Sigo esperando datos para comparar.



El oro está dando rentabilidades medias superiores al 10% anual, mi previsión es que esta media aumente en los próximos ejercicios, eso no quita que pueda haber un año negativo por medio.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Los ladrones son los bancos y los estados, niñato.

No aprendes nada, aprenderás a base de golpes. Si tuvieses patrimonio y fueses hombre no preguntarías las memeces que preguntas, tendrías ya respuestas


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Los ladrones son los bancos y los estados, niñato.
> 
> No aprendes nada, aprenderás a base de golpes. Si tuvieses patrimonio y fueses hombre no preguntarías las memeces que preguntas, tendrías ya respuestas



Te repites más que el ajo. "Ya aprenderás, ya aprenderás..." y mi respuesta es siempre la misma: Da una fecha límite en la cual tengo que haber aprendido.

Pero como eres una nenaza te rajas por la raja y nunca das una fecha.

El niño eres tú, que no tienes cojones a dar una fecha.

Por cierto, tengo patrimonio y estoy contento con lo que me renta, gracias. Dinero contante y sonante.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El oro está dando rentabilidades medias superiores al 10% anual, mi previsión es que esta media aumente en los próximos ejercicios, eso no quita que pueda haber un año negativo por medio.



Di el precio del oro a día de hoy y el precio que crees que tendrá de aquí en 2 años.

No es tan díficil.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Tu nunca aprenderás. naciste para llevar hostias y cuando se acaban ir a pedir mas.

En este foro vas biien servido, glotón, golosete...


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tu nunca aprenderás. naciste para llevar hostias y cuando se acaban ir a pedir mas.
> 
> En este foro vas biien servido, glotón, golosete...



Aquí el único que se lleva ostias bien dadas eres tú. Cualquier persona ajena a este foro que entre y lea este hilo verá que sólo sabes tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.

Escribes, escribes, ... pero a la hora de la verdad sólo es humo.

Te repito: ¿cuándo se supone que llegará el día en que aprenderé? Es que ya cansa que siempre repitas lo mismo y nunca dés una respuesta.

Por cierto, que personalizas tus tonterías en mí pero me gustaría verte en inverforo diciendo las mismas gilipolleces. ¿Te atreves a pasarte por allí y repetir las mismas cosas que dices por aquí?

A mí me parece que no, que como buena nenaza que eres te quedarás aquí, a la sombra de tus colegas.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Di el precio del oro a día de hoy y el precio que crees que tendrá de aquí en 2 años.
> 
> No es tan díficil.



La tendencia es alcista y el ciclo alcista durará cerca de 20 años, no me pidas mas que ya me he esforzado bastante para lo que cobro, si quieres mas información, por privado te haré un precio justo


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Humo es el valor que loa papeles que defiendes llevan escrito, yogurín. Si algo tienes, cosa que todos dudamos, te vas a comer los mocos cortesía del banco de tu elección.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si algo tienes, cosa que todos dudamos, te vas a comer los mocos cortesía del banco de tu elección.



:cook: ¿Y tienes huevos para decir una fecha límite en la que ya me habré comido los mocos en vez de repetir una y otra vez lo mismo como un disco rallado? :cook:

Yo nunca he dado información que permita saber si tengo mucho o poco, por lo tanto lo que penséis es irrelevante porque no se basa en ningún dato específico.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> La tendencia es alcista y el ciclo alcista durará cerca de 20 años, no me pidas mas que ya me he esforzado bastante para lo que cobro, si quieres mas información, por privado te haré un precio justo



Otro charlatán que es incapaz de responder a algo tan sencillo como a qué precio está el oro a día de hoy y a cuánto piensa que estará dentro de dos años.

Os estoy dejando retratados pero bien.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Otro charlatán que es incapaz de responder a algo tan sencillo como a qué precio está el oro a día de hoy y a cuánto piensa que estará dentro de dos años.
> 
> Os estoy dejando retratados pero bien.



¿Tu eres tonto o que? ¿A que precio estarán las lechugas en el año 2.016? Pareces retra..do
No ves que es un insulto hacerle esa pregunta a una persona medianamente inteligente.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Tu eres tonto o que? ¿A que precio estarán las lechugas en el año 2.016? Pareces retra..do
> No ves que es un insulto hacerle esa pregunta a una persona medianamente inteligente.



Simplemente te he pedido una previsión para poder comparar. ¿Tanto miedo te da mojarte? No sabía que por aquí hubiera tantos gallinas.

Uno no se atreve a dar una simple opinión con una previsión sobre el valor del oro, el otro mucho hablar de que la peña se va a comer los mocos pero es incapaz de mojarse y decir cuándo pasará eso que dice que va a pasar.

Sois penosos.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Putin: Al menos tuviste la claridad de ideas necesaria para quitar la imagen donde ponías tu lista de ignorados. Resultaba penoso que la mentira fuera tan flagrante.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

czorro:


> En cuanto al físico, los que comenzamos a comprar en el año 2006 ya tenemos el doble de liquidez que si hubieramos guardado los papeles de colores bajo el colchón.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/report.php?p=2988536

¿Y por qué no haces una comparación con la gente que en vez de guardar los papeles en el colchón tuvo el dinero en los mejores depósitos?

Sería algo interesante en vez de tanta charlatanería para variar.

Pídele a tucapital un histórico de los mejores depósitos desde 2006 que seguro que los tiene.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Simplemente te he pedido una previsión para poder comparar. ¿Tanto miedo te da mojarte? No sabía que por aquí hubiera tantos gallinas.
> 
> Uno no se atreve a dar una simple opinión con una previsión sobre el valor del oro, el otro mucho hablar de que la peña se va a comer los mocos pero es incapaz de mojarse y decir cuándo pasará eso que dice que va a pasar.
> 
> Sois penosos.



En los próximos 5 años el oro subirá mas de 1000$ la onza, aunque en el camino tendrá una caída de mas de 500$.

Aqui queda escrito al lado de tu predicción de 400$ como precio objetivo, en unos años nos encontraremos para comparar.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Aqui queda escrito al lado de tu predicción de 400$ como precio objetivo



¿Qué significa precio objetivo?


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué significa precio objetivo?



Los precios objetivos son los que piensan los inversores que es lo mas probable que llegue a alcanzar el activo en cuestión para deshacer posiciones.

Si crees que el oro se va a 400$ tienes instrumentos para aprovechar tu estrategia al máximo.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los precios objetivos son los que piensan los inversores que es *lo mas probable* que llegue a alcanzar el activo en cuestión para deshacer posiciones.



Pues a ver manipulador barato, haz un quote donde yo escribo que el precio probable del oro será de $400.

No entiendo por qué si pensáis que tenéis razón os rebajáis a hacer manipulaciones tan barriobajeras. Yo no recurro a la manipulación para intentar convencer a nadie.

Y hablando de convencer... sois tan obtusos que parecéis no ver que yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el oro sea mala inversión. Simplemente pretendo comparar las ganancias obtenidas a través de los mejores depósitos bancarios y el oro, ambos con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## Katilot (24 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y a ti que nos digas cuantos bancos habrán quebrado.
> 
> ¿Apostamos?



Monster, sería Ud. tan amable de contarme que carajo le ha pasado al dólar o al menos traducirme la bajada brutal que tiene la última gráfica de su firma y si esta es estática o se actualiza? Muchas gracias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Jul 2010)

Katilot dijo:


> Monster, sería Ud. tan amable de contarme que carajo le ha pasado al dólar o al menos traducirme la bajada brutal que tiene la última gráfica de su firma y si esta es estática o se actualiza? Muchas gracias.



Parece que el euro se ha topado con una resistencia en 1,30, esto del forex es más apasionante que la Liga ::


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Te vas a comer los mocos cuando menos te lo esperes. A 5 quiebras bancarias diarias tu mismo puedes calcular cuanto tiempo te queda, infantiloide, pero como no tienes patrimonio como cualquier otro nño, a ti qué mas te da?

Yo tengo mi oro y por mi el mundo y tus mocos pueden quebrar mañana mismo que a mi vuestra estulticia no me va a afectar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Simplemente te he pedido una previsión para poder comparar. ¿Tanto miedo te da mojarte? No sabía que por aquí hubiera tantos gallinas.
> 
> Uno no se atreve a dar una simple opinión con una previsión sobre el valor del oro, el otro mucho hablar de que la peña se va a comer los mocos pero es incapaz de mojarse y decir cuándo pasará eso que dice que va a pasar.
> 
> Sois penosos.



Pareces memo. Sabes que desde hace años nuestra previsión era que el oro iba a subir y se ha confirmado plenamente. 

Y tú llevas años despotricando contra el oro y comiéndote los mocos con tus depósitos del 5% mientras nosotros nos chupamos un 20-30% anual libre de impuestos. A joderse.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues a ver manipulador barato, haz un quote donde yo escribo que el precio probable del oro será de $400.
> 
> No entiendo por qué si pensáis que tenéis razón os rebajáis a hacer manipulaciones tan barriobajeras. Yo no recurro a la manipulación para intentar convencer a nadie.
> 
> Y hablando de convencer... sois tan obtusos que parecéis no ver que yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el oro sea mala inversión. Simplemente pretendo comparar las ganancias obtenidas a través de los mejores depósitos bancarios y el oro, ambos con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.




Pues compara. 

Oro 

22/7/2004 324 €/oz

23/7/2010 921 €/oz

Rentabilidad en 6 años: 284%

Tus depósitos al 5% anual: 34% quitando retención fiscal y gastos bancarios dudo que llegues al 20%


Lo dicho: A JODERSE.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Te vas a comer los mocos cuando menos te lo esperes.



Eres como el conejito de Duracell, no te cansas.

Pues nada, owned por no querer dar una fecha y te quedas con el San Benito de nenaza y niño.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Katilot dijo:


> Monster, sería Ud. tan amable de contarme que carajo le ha pasado al dólar o al menos traducirme la bajada brutal que tiene la última gráfica de su firma y si esta es estática o se actualiza? Muchas gracias.



El mercado está cerrado durante el fin de semana, así que no hagas mucho caso 
al gráfico.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Eres como el conejito de Duracell, no te cansas.



Patético. Hasta copia las burlas. Que poca imaginación.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Escribes, escribes, ... pero a la hora de la verdad sólo es humo.



Es exactamente lo que vemos de ti.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Niño baster, aparte de tu idea extremadamente revolucionaria y original de meter la pasta en un banco y confiar ciega y estúpidamente en su infinita solvencia y honestidas no sabemos que mas luces tienes.

Te has quedado calvo desde tu primer mensaje y me temo que das para poco mas. No te olvides de darle un repaso tu único pelo púbico con el rotulador, para sentirte mayor y tal.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y tú llevas años despotricando contra el oro y comiéndote los mocos con tus depósitos del 5% mientras nosotros nos chupamos un 20-30% anual libre de impuestos. A joderse.



carlo$zorro habla de un 10% anual y tú de un 20-30%. A ver si en vuestra próxima reunión metalífera os ponéis de acuerdo para que no haya baile de cifras.

Yo no despotrico contra el oro, siempre he mantenido lo que decía la analista Esther Martín en la entrevista de El País que cité hace poco en otro hilo: como inversión está bien pero no para largo plazo.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Patético. Hasta copia las burlas. Que poca imaginación.



Lo de poca imaginación díselo a Putin que siempre está repitiendo lo mismo una y otra vez.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> carlo$zorro habla de un 10% anual y tú de un 20-30%. A ver si en vuestra próxima reunión metalífera os ponéis de acuerdo para que no haya baile de cifras.
> 
> Yo no despotrico contra el oro, siempre he mantenido lo que decía la analista Esther Martín en la entrevista de El País que cité hace poco en otro hilo: como inversión está bien pero no para largo plazo.



Superiores al 10% he dicho, no manipules.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...obre-valores-refugio-y-oro-7.html#post3057520


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Define larrgo plazo, comedor de mocos verdes, porque a largo plazo los pisos son demolidos, los alimentos se pudren, las empresas desaparecen, las divisas se sustituyen y el oro es lo único que permanece intacto, incorruptible e indiferente al paso del tiempo.

Deberías dejar de leer cuentos infantiles antes de hacerte pasar por mayor.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Niño baster, aparte de tu idea extremadamente revolucionaria y original de meter la pasta en un banco y confiar ciega y estúpidamente en su infinita solvencia y honestidas no sabemos que mas luces tienes.
> 
> Te has quedado calvo desde tu primer mensaje y me temo que das para poco mas. No te olvides de darle un repaso tu único pelo púbico con el rotulador, para sentirte mayor y tal.



Nadie ha dicho que la idea sea original ni revolucionaria, eso te lo inventas tú.

Yo me he limitado a poner un ejemplo de inversión, con datos concretos y he hablado de las garantías de dichas inversión. Tú en cambio te has limitado a decir: Ya verás, ya verás... ya aprenderás... te vas a comer los mocos.

El que se ha quedado calvo eres tú. No tienes pelos en los huevos para dar una fecha en la que eso que dices se cumpla. :XX:

Tienes miedo de pillarte los dedos como te pasó el año pasado. :cook:


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Superiores al 10% he dicho, no manipules.



Tú te afeitas para arriba, chaval.



> El oro está dando rentabilidades medias superiores al 10% anual



Y te apuntas al 20, al 30 al 80 y a lo que haga falta. :XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Baster la perogrullada infantiloide que llevas ya 9 páginas proponiendo como panacea de un perfecto autista es la primera opción que cualquier ser con patrimonio y un cerebro se ha puesto a analizar desde el minuto 0: EL DEPÓSITO BANCARIO. Has descubierto América, comemocos.

Todos los mayores DE VERDAD, con COJONES FUNCIONALES sabemos en que se basa el timo del depósito bancario, pero es que tu eres tan lerdo que ni siquiera sabes que un depósito NO es un depósito sino una inversión cuyo riesgo desconoces tú, lo conoce el banco y te lo comes tú.

Al ritmo de 7 bancarrotas bancarias diarias usa el poco cerebro que tienes para saber cuando le toca al sacrosanto San Banco que elegiste ovejunanente tú y que se va a llevar tu tonta lana de oveja trasquilada.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Tú te afeitas para arriba, chaval.
> 
> Y te apuntas al 20, al 30 al 80 y a lo que haga falta. :XX:




Impertinente granuloso, revisa las gráficas y los rendimientos que ha dado hasta ahora antes de rebuznar, si es que tu microcabeza te da para ello, porque hasta el enano del circo te gana en carisma y estatura mental.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

> ¿Es una opción interesante en este momento invertir en oro?
> 
> 
> Somos analista de renta variable, no de MMPP pero no obstante le diré que comprar oro tiene entre otros inconvenientes, el que esa inversión no produce ninguna renta vía dividendos y su *cotización está sometida a muchísima especulación*: Si lo que quiere es aprovechar los momentos de elevada volatilidad y los movimientos al alza o a la baja, puede ser una inversión acertada, siempre que esté bien asesorado. A largo plazo, no me parece buena idea. Desde un punto de vista técnico, tenemos objetivo en torno a los 1.350 desde noviembre de 2009



Fuente: Entrevistas Digitales en ELPAÍS.com

Eso lo dice una analista profesional y mientras en el foro podemos leer a los "ejpertos" diciendo esto:



Obi dijo:


> A largo plazo el oro mantiene su valor, más o menos, constante.



Pues nada, quien os conozca, que os compre.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Eso lo dice una analista profesional




Cuánto oro tiene esa "anal - lista" profesional de la prostitución bancaria que nos vendes como proxeneta preadolescente de pacotilla?

No hay en España mejores expertos en metales preciosos que aquellos cuyas grandes pollas nos vienes a chupar aquí.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

Putin: No sé cómo tus padres te aguantan en casa, si fuera yo ya te habría echado por gilipollas.

Sólo un enano mental puede repetir 100 veces una cosa y no ser capaz de decir "y eso va a pasar antes de 2 años" o de "5 años".

Tienes menos cerebro que los mosquitos, y todavía menos cojones que ellos. Si te tienes que comer el owned de tu vida, pues te lo comes con patatas, como los hombres.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cuánto oro tiene esa "anal - lista" profesional de la prostitución bancaria que nos vendes como proxeneta preadolescente de pacotilla?
> 
> No hay en España mejores expertos en metales preciosos que aquellos cuyas grandes pollas nos vienes a chupar aquí.



¿Ves qué tipo de persona eres? El tipo de retrasado mental que suelta mierda por la boca cuanto está entre sus coleguillas pero si tuvieras a esa persona delante te cagabas por la pata abajo antes de soltarle esas gilipolleces a la cara.

¿Y tú te dices hombre? Háztelo mirar.

Es de sobra conocido que los que más insultan y ladran por los foros luego son los que más agachan la cabeza y no dicen nada cuando te los encuentras en la vida real.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Jul 2010)

Buster tú vienes aquí a mamar. Mama y calla que lo que dios te negó en cerebro te lo compensó con creces en morros y profundidad esofágica.

No sabes de lo que hablas, mamoncete, pero no eres capaz de callar para que no se note tu necedad. Pides hostias, hostias mereces y rehostias se te dan.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Fuente: Entrevistas Digitales en ELPAÍS.com
> 
> Eso lo dice una analista profesional y mientras en el foro podemos leer a los "ejpertos" diciendo esto:
> 
> ...



Un analista que se fija en los dividendos no tiene puta idea de mercados, lo siento macho, estas muy verde, elige mejor a quien leer, es importante, de verdad.

Si quieres te hago un listado de analistas serios, si quieres aprender, claro.


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Aquí las ostias te las llevas tú, querido Putin.

La primera bien dada el año pasado, cuando te hice comer un mega-owned.

Luego otra que te comiste por decir que me tenías en tu lista de ignorados cuando no era cierto. ¿Fue tu hermana pequeña la que te dijo que quitaras el banner con la lista de ignorados porque te hacía parecer tonto del culo?

Luego están todas las que te estoy haciendo comer desde que empezaste con la cantinela de "ya verás, ya aprenderás, mocos comerás". Una canción muy bonita pero no tiene fecha de caducidad, así que métetela por donde te quepa porque sólo te gusta oirla a ti.

Y otra ostia más que te comes porque te reté a ir a inverforo a soltar tus paridas para ver si convencías a la parroquia y pasaste como un avión sobre el tema.

Pues nada, nenaza, sigue así que vas muy bien.


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un analista que se fija en los dividendos no tiene puta idea de mercados, lo siento macho, estas muy verde, elige mejor a quien leer, es importante, de verdad.
> 
> Si quieres te hago un listado de analistas serios, si quieres aprender, claro.



¿Estáis hablando de rentabilidades del 20-30% y ahora me sales con que sólo se fija en los dividendos?

Chaval, estás tú más verde que yo. 

Te recuerdo que Madoff ofrecía el 11% de rentabilidad, lumbreras.


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Si me llaman el mongol bancario será para diferenciarme de ti, el mongol a secas.:XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Jul 2010)

Te llamaremos el mongol del depósito bancario. Hasta ahí llega tu rayo de luz, que no das para mas, petete. Hasta los jubilatas se ríen de ti.

Meted elf difnero enf elf bfanco... ngfñññ.. ngfnñññ ... enfstá gfarantfizadfo anllí... ngñññ... elf banco osf regalfa el dinerof y osf hareifs frricos sinf pensfar.... ngñññ

Ah! y mifs mensajfes.. eftooo... lof de mif muftiniksf desafsparefen... ngñññ..


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Vente por inverforo a llamar mongoles a toda la gente que mete su dinero en depósitos.

¿Te atreves, nenaza?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Jul 2010)

Mongoles!!!! 

Qué tal sin huevos? a ver si lo puedes imitar sin recurrir al rotulador :XX:

No sé qué es inverforo portque con subnormales no me relaciono, excepción hecha de tí porque te me cuelas en la bragueta volntariamente con la boca abierta de par en par.


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

http://www.inverforo.com/foro/dinero/

Pásate por allí sin tus coleguillas a ver lo valiente que eres.

Tanto hablar de hombría y luego no sales de detrás de la falda de tu madre.

En este foro te permiten tus gilipolleces pero en otro foro no durabas ni dos minutos, y en la vida real te saltaban los piños a patadas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Jul 2010)

No creo que en inverforo haya granulosos proponiendo la grandiosa idea de meter el dinero en el banco - lo nunca visto! - mejor te vas a http://subnormales.recienacidos.com a divulgar tus revolucionarias ideas y a despertar mentes inquietas 

Que te aprovechen mis lefas!


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Ya veo lo hombre que eres. Prefieres comerte el owned antes que pasarte por allí a que te baneen por mongol.  :XX:

Para tener lefa hay que tener huevos, y tú careces completamente de ellos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Jul 2010)

Si yo como owneds tu tragas mis leches de menea y regalas una sonrisa.

Este se cree Einstein por descubrir las cartillas del banco, no te jode... nunca nadie lo había pensado, qué revolucionario, qué original!.. un bebé adelantado a su tiempo sin duda.

Mientras le das vueltas a tu idea mocos vienen y mocos van...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues compara.
> 
> Oro
> 
> ...



Me autocito a ver si el autista se entera...

¿No querías cifras de rentabilidades? Ya las tienes. 

Siento que no nos escuchaste hace años...sigue...sigue por inverforo a que os encule la banca...


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras. 

Yo hice un buen negocio inmobiliario y saqué una rentabilidad de la ostia pero en este momento no me volvería a meter. 

Si tú le dices a la gente que invierta en oro porque ha dado buena rentabilidad en el pasado pues ya puestos recomienda ladrillo porque también lo ha dado.

¿Que luego no sale bien? Pues aplicas el "a joderse", que tanto va bien para una cosa como para la otra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras.
> 
> Yo hice un buen negocio inmobiliario y saqué una rentabilidad de la ostia pero en este momento no me volvería a meter.
> 
> ...



Eres tú el que has dicho que en los últimos años has conseguido un fantástico e increible 5% en depósitos bancarios. Sólo te contesto. 


A JODERSE


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Pues sí, cientos de euros cada mes con riesgo prácticamente 0.

Con el tema inmobiliario obtuve una rentabilidad muchísimo mayor pero había mucho más riesgo. De hecho saqué yo más rentabilidad con ese negocio que tú con el oro y no por eso te digo que te jodas.

Yo no voy presumiendo ni fardando de nada. De hecho los que más tienen suelen ser los que menos hablan, y tú y el putin habláis mucho.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Jul 2010)

El tonto sigue hablando de la Banca como de riesgo cero, mientras caen en bancarrota al ritmo de 7 bancos diarios o se fusionan para que no se noten los agujeros...

A mayor interés mayor riesgo, capullo, que nadie regala el dinero y tu no te enteras (porque no tienes un puto duro).

Un *cero en el culo* es lo que te van a acabar pintando, como a los de las fotos, juas juas! :XX:


----------



## Renovatio (25 Jul 2010)

Varias cosillas.

1- Otro hilo secuestrado por el insufrible polemista amateur. Se que puedes estar discutiendo años, se que te divierte, pero ensucias mazo. Como ultimamente conmigo no te has pasado, te sigo tratando correctamente y te doy un hint gratis: Monster y Putin están jugando contigo, por que les va la marcha infinito. Parece que a ti también, pero es que hijo, solo comes y comes, y ya no es ni divertido... Yo he venido aqui a "hablar de mi libro", no a polemizar semánticamente durante 30 páginas, que encima me tengo que leer por que me interesa lo que pone Charleszorro...

2- Esto va para los tres. No mola nada leer mil insultos. Una cosa es malmeter o el puteo estandar de este foro, que mola, y otra es permanentemente leer insultos por todas partes. No es amenaza ni nada, ofc, y lo sabeis, pero si un dia se pasa por este hilo Calopez como haya dormido pocas horas ruedan cabezas y tal. O al menos deberia, segun my 2 cents.

3- Claramente el que preguntó ya pasa del hilo, asi que no veo sentido el seguir... yo me salgo y tal, pero joder... que feo todo :

Por mi guay. Mientras existan talibanes anti oro, la burbuja sigue alive and well, mas madera :XX:

Venga, que es sabado y vengo de cenota coño, un brindis por los dos bandos :XX:


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Monster y Putin están jugando contigo, por que les va la marcha infinito. Parece que a ti también



Pues ya está, mientras nos lo permitan todos felices. 

Y eso de que sólo como y como no te lo crees ni tú. 

¿Qué me dices del banner de Putin donde ponía que me tenía ignorado cuando era evidente que no era así? ¿Quién se comió a quién?

¿Y qué me dices del mensaje de Furby que misteriosamente desapareció? Ahí Putin comió lo que quiso y más.

¿Y lo valiente que es en este foro pero que no se atreva a pisar otros foros por miedo a que lo porculeen a base de bien? Anda que no tiene miedo a salir de este foro, donde lo tienen protegido, ni nada...

Y podría seguir pero es perder el tiempo porque tú sólo ves lo que quieres ver.

Putin me tiene atravesado porque el año pasado estaba con su mierda de siempre (ya verás, ya verás...) y yo le reté a poner una fecha límite. La fecha se cumplió sin que pasara lo que él anunció y se comió la humillación.

¿Por qué te crees que ahora se niega a darme una fecha? Todavía está eructando por lo del año pasado.


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Renovatio: Sólo para que veas quien se come a quien...

Putin, tú dijiste:



> El tonto sigue hablando de la Banca como de riesgo cero, mientras caen en bancarrota al ritmo de 7 bancos diarios



Te reto a abrir un hilo que se llame "Bancos que han quebrado hoy" y que durante una semana pongas una lista de al menos 7 bancos que quebraron el día anterior.

Renovatio: ¿Ves quién se come a quién en realidad?

Si de Putin quitas las imágenes chorras y los insultos, ¿qué queda?, pues chorradas y pajas mentales como la anterior.

Te crees muy listo, Renovatio, pero evidentemente no lo eres tanto si te dejas cegar por esas pajas mentales.

¿Ves por qué Putin me tiene atravesado? Porque lo dejo en evidencia cuando me da la gana.

Lo que me hace gracia es que mientras Putin suelta chorradas tan gigantescas que no hay por dónde cogerlas, en la portada de cualquier periódico aparece que las entidades bancarias españolas pasaron con nota el test de estrés, pero claro, de eso ni una palabra por parte de Putin.


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> 1- Otro hilo secuestrado por el insufrible polemista amateur.



Mientes.

Mi mensaje (número 4) fue agradecido por el que inició el hilo.

El hilo lo secuestró Putin con su mensaje número 12:



> Déjale, ese aprenderá en su propia cabeza dura lo que significa "riesgo contractual" y luego será el primero en salir a defender el oro.



¿Te tienes por una persona imparcial? Pues rectifica y reconócelo.


----------



## DrJ (25 Jul 2010)

Se que soy un p*to pompero y me vais a dar las del pulpo Paul y las de su primo, pero es que ya sois cansinos, lleváis paginas y mas páginas discutiendo vuestras opiniones personales sobre la ratio riesgo/rentabilidad y no os vais a poner de acuerdo.
Todos sabemos la rentabilidad que da un deposito (ahora sobre un 4%) y que existe un riesgo llamemoslo X de que el sistema bancario se vaya a la mierda.
Por otro lado los datos del oro dicen que se revalorizo en 6 años un 284% pero eso solo sirve para el que compró entonces (acordaros de los hilos sobre el ladrillonuncabaja) ,enhorabuena para él , ¿cual sera el valor del oro en unos años comparado con el de hoy? ya tenéis la otra incognita Y.
Como no tengo ni idea (soy pompero) de si 4% ponderado por el riesgo X va a ser mayor o menor que Y , para mi lo mas razonable sera diversificar, que es lo que decia el que inicio este hilo : "valores refugio" .
¿Podéis aportar algo más?


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> ¿cual sera el valor del oro en unos años comparado con el de hoy?



Si has tenido la santa paciencia de leer el hilo entero habrás visto que eso lo he preguntado varias veces para poder hacer algún tipo de comparación o de cálculo, pero sólo carlo$zorro ha sido valiente y se ha mojado.

Yo también recomiendo diversificar, aunque eso ya depende del riesgo que quiera correr cada uno.



DrJ dijo:


> Por otro lado los datos del oro dicen que se revalorizo en 6 años un 284% pero eso solo sirve para el que compró entonces



Justo lo que yo dije: rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras.

Me alegra comprobar que tengo razón cuando digo que la gente sin prejuicios sabe ver las cosas como son entre tanta mierda que se dice.


----------



## syn (25 Jul 2010)

Nada tú tranquilo Drj.
Es lo normal con estos calores. Hay veces que el ser humano solo saca lo mejor de si mismo a máxima tensión (otras lo peor)

Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar en un futuro...

Así que tú mismo con tu mecanismo.

Lee e interpreta lo que te aporte algo y del resto pues; que en vez de ver telebasura lees forobronca jeje

Diversificar creo que es lo más coherente de siempre y lo va a seguir siendo.
No se deben poner todos los webos en un mismo cesto

Suerte


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar en un futuro...



Nadie lo diría leyendo a algunos personajes de este foro.

Ya verás... ya aprenderás... se nos van a caer los mocos a todos...

Eso sí, no preguntes cuándo va a pasar.


----------



## carloszorro (25 Jul 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Se que soy un p*to pompero y me vais a dar las del pulpo Paul y las de su primo, pero es que ya sois cansinos, lleváis paginas y mas páginas discutiendo vuestras opiniones personales sobre la ratio riesgo/rentabilidad y no os vais a poner de acuerdo.
> Todos sabemos la rentabilidad que da un deposito (ahora sobre un 4%) y que existe un riesgo llamemoslo X de que el sistema bancario se vaya a la mierda.
> Por otro lado los datos del oro dicen que se revalorizo en 6 años un 284% pero eso solo sirve para el que compró entonces (acordaros de los hilos sobre el ladrillonuncabaja) ,enhorabuena para él , ¿cual sera el valor del oro en unos años comparado con el de hoy? ya tenéis la otra incognita Y.
> Como no tengo ni idea (soy pompero) de si 4% ponderado por el riesgo X va a ser mayor o menor que Y , para mi lo mas razonable sera diversificar, que es lo que decia el que inicio este hilo : "valores refugio" .
> ...


----------



## carloszorro (25 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Nada tú tranquilo Drj.
> Es lo normal con estos calores. Hay veces que el ser humano solo saca lo mejor de si mismo a máxima tensión (otras lo peor)
> 
> Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar en un futuro...
> ...



¿A no? Si la cosecha de patatas este año va a ser mala (sequia, pestes...etc) ¿No se puede hacer una previsión de subida de precios?

Hay previsiones hechas por gente preparada de que la demanda seguirá fuerte pero la oferta, tanto minera como de reciclaje ("comprooros") no serán capaces de abastecer el mercado sin subidas de precios. Estoy hablando a cinco años vista.


----------



## DrJ (25 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Hay previsiones hechas por gente preparada de que la demanda seguirá fuerte pero la oferta, tanto minera como de reciclaje ("comprooros") no serán capaces de abastecer el mercado sin subidas de precios. Estoy hablando a cinco años vista.



Me alegro de ver que los aportes se vuelven más constructivos. Estoy de acuerdo en que se pude preveer (el que tenga acceso a la información) con bastante posibilidad de acierto la extración minera y la demanda industrial pero tengo más dudas acerca del compartamiento del pequeño inversor, en el supuesto de un ligero descenso en el precio ¿que hara este con sus onzas?. No tengo datos y es un suponer pero me parecen mercados diferentes, no creo que el oro que ya ha sido amonedado (con su sobreprecio incluido) vuelva a fundirse para entrar en procesos productivos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Jul 2010)

ya te henos reventado el culo con eso pero nada, si insistes te lo volvemos a reventar, todo a tu gusto, putilla forera de 3 al cuarto..



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *Lista de defaults bancarios:*
> 
> FDIC: Failed Bank List
> 
> ...


----------



## carloszorro (25 Jul 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Me alegro de ver que los aportes se vuelven más constructivos. Estoy de acuerdo en que se pude preveer (el que tenga acceso a la información) con bastante posibilidad de acierto la extración minera y la demanda industrial pero tengo más dudas acerca del compartamiento del pequeño inversor, en el supuesto de un ligero descenso en el precio ¿que hara este con sus onzas?. No tengo datos y es un suponer pero me parecen mercados diferentes, no creo que el oro que ya ha sido amonedado (con su sobreprecio incluido) vuelva a fundirse para entrar en procesos productivos.



En momentos puntuales habrá descensos fuertes en el precio, como ya ocurrió a finales del 2.008, ocasión que aproveché para triplicar mis inversiones, el mercado de materia primas es muy volátil, la volatilidad puede ser aprovechada no tiene por que ser un problema tan gordo.


----------



## Renovatio (25 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> *Mientes*.
> Mi mensaje (número 4) fue agradecido por el que inició el hilo.
> El hilo lo secuestró Putin con su mensaje número 12:
> ¿Te tienes por una persona imparcial? Pues *rectifica y reconócelo*.



Es cierto que tu primera intervención fue "normal" pero aunque Putin diga bla o tu blo, huevo gallina etc, creo que has entendido de sobra lo que quiero decir, jugar al y yo mas en 10 paginas de foro es super cutre. Y esa es mi opinión. No voy a detallar micro-segundos de contestaciones, por que este foro no va de eso, asi de simple. Aqui a contrastar, aprender, debatir... O al menos eso pienso yo...
Te he puesto en negrita el tipo de expresiones que creo que se quedan fuera de lugar, es centrarse en semantica. Si llevarais 10 hojas echandoos graficos a la cabeza no diria nada. Pero leer "putilla" "pues tu comes mocos" "pues zampa niñato" "pues come mierda pringao" etc, pues no mola, y lo repito.

Lo dicho, creo que me has entendido de sobra 

Saludos


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ya te henos reventado el culo con eso pero nada, si insistes te lo volvemos a reventar, todo a tu gusto, putilla forera de 3 al cuarto..



Al que le han reventado el culo es a ti.

Tú dijiste que iban a la bancarrota 7 bancos diarios y yo te he dicho que durante una semana pongas los 7 bancos que quebraron el día anterior.

Así que no pongas la misma lista una y otra vez porque no cuela, tontaina. :no:


----------



## Buster (25 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Es cierto que tu primera intervención fue "normal" pero aunque Putin diga bla o tu blo, huevo gallina etc, creo que has entendido de sobra lo que quiero decir



Pues entonces no me nombres a mí solamente porque eso te descalifica completamente. Es así y lo sabes. En todo caso el hilo lo hemos secuestrado dos personas, no una como tú has dicho.

La manera en que le lames el culo a Putin es patética. Ya te puse de ejemplo lo de que ves bien el 25% de inversión en oro pero cuando Putin habla del "ya verás, ya aprenderás" te quedas calladito.

Te queda mucho por aprender sobre objetividad y ecuanimidad.


----------



## Krypton (25 Jul 2010)

Lo siento Buster pero me lo has puesto a huevo...



Buster dijo:


> Te reto a abrir un hilo que se llame "Bancos que han quebrado hoy" y que durante una semana pongas una lista de al menos 7 bancos que quebraron el día anterior.



Si en este país no quiebra ningún banco/caja es por trampas contables y ayudas públicas (FROB) ::



> ...en la portada de cualquier periódico aparece que las entidades bancarias españolas pasaron con nota el test de estrés, pero claro, de eso ni una palabra por parte de Putin.



Sobre los tests, te recomiendo que sigas el blog de Marc Vidal y te informes un poco antes de hablar:
A pagar más por menos | Marc Vidal

Te pongo un extracto por si te cansa leer tanto:

"Hoy se publican los datos de las pruebas de suficiencia de media banca europea y la española saldrá bien parada. ¡Como para no salir! Es como si a mí me hacen una prueba de solvencia sobre una deuda que tengo adquirida, y para quedar bien en dicho examen aporto el valor de mi vivienda y un apartamento como si estuviéramos en 2006, me olvido de que el precio actual, y por consiguiente su valor patrimonial como activo, que es mucho menor y lo asigno a la ecuación. Además, como al despejar la dichosa incógnita sigue saliendo en negativo, aporto como fondo de defensa patrimonial un crédito que he solicitado para “ajustar” mis asuntos. *El resumen es tan escandalosamente ridículo que insulta a la inteligencia. Obviamente con activos sobrevalorados y créditos puente mi “aparente” y “puntual” situación financiera es más que óptima, cuando en realidad es una soberana mierda.*"

PD: No te creas todo lo que dicen los medios oficiales. Y no, no soy ningún multinick :no:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jul 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Por otro lado los datos del oro dicen que se revalorizo en 6 años un 284% pero eso solo sirve para el que compró entonces (acordaros de los hilos sobre el ladrillonuncabaja) ,enhorabuena para él , ¿cual sera el valor del oro en unos años comparado con el de hoy? ya tenéis la otra incognita Y.



Nadie sabe con certeza lo que va a pasar en el futuro. A ver si os metéis eso en la cabeza de una puta vez, en particular los pomperos en busca de gurús y mesias en vez de utilizar su cerebro.

Lo que está claro es que monetariamente todas las condiciones se dan para que el oro siga subiendo de precio y las monedas devaluandose. Luego cada cual hará lo que le plazca. 

El histórico de la rentabilidad del oro en los últimos 6 años era una respuesta a la autosatisfacción de Bustero por los depósitos al 5%. Llevamos varios años en el foro diciendo que el oro iba a subir. Al menos desde el 2006-2007, lo cual nos da bastante más credibilidad que los argumentos vacios de los trollacos como Buster, Trax, Votin, Eduenca, Ellison,...que se han comido megaowneds en estos últimos años.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Krypton dijo:


> Si en este país no quiebra ningún banco/caja es por trampas contables y ayudas públicas (FROB) ::



Entonces no contamos CCM y Cajasur, ¿no?

Lo de que los bancos deberían actualizar el valor de sus activos inmobiliarios es algo que yo llevo diciendo bastante tiempo. Me temo que eso no va a pasar hasta que haya un recuperación económica importante.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El histórico de la rentabilidad del oro en los últimos 6 años era una respuesta a la autosatisfacción de Bustero por los depósitos al 5%. Llevamos varios años en el foro diciendo que el oro iba a subir. Al menos desde el 2006-2007, lo cual nos da bastante más credibilidad que los argumentos vacios de los trollacos como Buster, Trax, Votin, Eduenca, Ellison,...que se han comido megaowneds en estos últimos años.



Los que hace años dijeron que invertir en inmuebles era un negocio redondo y vendieron antes de que la burbuja estallase te dirán que has sido tú el que se comió el megaowned ya que ellos ganaron mucho más dinero que tú con el oro. Gente que se levantó una pasta gansa, por ejemplo comprando un piso por 7 millones y revendiéndolo por 20.

Visto así el perdedor eres tú. Sin ir más lejos como ya comenté yo hice un negocio muy rentable con la venta de un inmueble. El caso es que yo no voy por ahí diciendo que el imbécil eres tú y que con el oro has sacado calderilla comparado con lo que saqué yo. A ti te pierde el ir pavoneándote por el foro, mientras tanto otros nos reímos por lo bajo y no presumimos de lo que hemos ganado. El presumir de lo que se ha ganado es de mala educación por si no lo sabías, tanto como el preguntar a alguien cuánto gana o cuánto tiene.

Siguiendo con la gente que se sacó un pastizal con la venta de inmuebles... Esa gente puede decir que a lo mejor es que ni tenías el dinero para poder haber invertido en inmuebles. Esa gente te dirá que eres todavía más perdedor si cabe porque no has sabido ganarte la vida. ¿Te gusta como suena eso? ¿Te gusta que te digan que no tienes donde caerte muerto aun en el caso de que no sea cierto? Supongo que no. Pues entonces respeta a la gente, sé humilde y no vayas presumiendo de nada porque en más casos de los que piensas te estarás riendo de gente que ha sacado más pasta que tú con sus inversiones, y aunque no sea así, que vayas presumiendo de tus inversiones te hace parecer un gilipollas.

Yo he sacado pasta con diversos temas. Podría contar algunos y la gente diría "¡ostia! ¡eres un hacha!" pero paso porque yo no he venido aquí a medírmela con nadie. De lo único que he presumido es de ser el mejor del mundo en algo y hasta de haber contado eso me arrepiento.

Tanto que presumes y si no recuerdo mal TioGilito te retó a comparar patrimonio y no quisiste. Así que ya sabes, guarda el pavo que llevas dentro por respeto a los demás y a ti mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Jul 2010)

Parece que nunca faltan necios comparando mercados inelásticos como los metales preciosos con otros producción discrecional como el barro cocido.

Necios a porrillo. Nadie les pide opinión pero la dan :XX:


----------



## heypericles (26 Jul 2010)

*Resumen, segunda parte *



Renovatio dijo:


> Varias cosillas.
> 
> 1- Otro hilo secuestrado por el insufrible polemista amateur. Se que puedes estar discutiendo años, se que te divierte, pero ensucias mazo. Como ultimamente conmigo no te has pasado, te sigo tratando correctamente y te doy un hint gratis: Monster y Putin están jugando contigo, por que les va la marcha infinito. Parece que a ti también, pero es que hijo, solo comes y comes, y ya no es ni divertido... Yo he venido aqui a "hablar de mi libro", no a polemizar semánticamente durante 30 páginas, que encima me tengo que leer por que me interesa lo que pone Charleszorro...
> 
> ...



Pues aunque no te lo creas no paso del del hilo, al menos no del todo, al fin y al cabo, es el primer hilo que abro aquí ) . Mas bien lo que ha pasado es que el hilo "se me ha ido de las manos" y aunque al principio había pocas respuestas, pero bastante bien argumentadas, pues yo encantado por la ayuda, respondiendo, agradeciendo, etc.... pero llego un momento que los post eran mas rápidos, lo que yo iba a contestar lo ha contestado otros y al final se ha calentado hasta el punto de los insultos por parte de los que animaron el hilo. 

También es cierto que a través de todo el hilo mas o menos han respondido a mis preguntas, yo ya he contra argumentado, he agradecido, etc. con lo que del hilo ya poco mas puedo sacar.

Las conclusiones que he sacado de toda esa discusión y me voy a comer negativos, antipatías, etc. por decirlo son:

Que ninguno de esos cuatro son idiotas, tienen buenos argumentos, y a todos ellos les he agradecido las respuestas, aunque no estuviera de acuerdo, porque me han mostrado detalles y puntos de vista diferentes.

Que a esos cuatro les encanta la marcha, y que en cuanto entraron vi claro que esto iba a pasar, porque al principio argumentan bien, pero cuando eso se agota y quieres continuar, tienes que recurrir a lo que tengas a mano, y así ha decaído el hilo.

Metiéndome en la discusión en si, he visto que hay 2 bandos, los depositarios y los oreros, pero esos bandos son irreconciliables porque parten de 2 supuestos diferentes, unos confían en el sistema y otros piensan que es su enemigo, y como no los vas a cambiar de opinión, contra argumentaran hasta el infinito.

Lo que también he sacado en limpio de discusión es que si uso los depósitos bancarios, en 6 años tendré un 30% mas, con solo el riesgo de que quiebre, un riesgo pequeño, habida cuenta que todos los políticos los están salvando a costa del ciudadano. Pero también tengo al oro, que como todo valor puede desplomarse, pero es igual de poco probable, por lo que he visto en varios sitios, y me ofrece en 6 años una rentabilidad del 200%, con un riesgo de poder perder un 30% (todo esto lo saco como conclusión viendo este gráfico Gold Chart - Last 10 Years y si me lo pedís detallare mis conclusiones)

Lo siento Buster, pero aunque tus argumentos han sido muy interesantes, me voy a poner del lado de los oreros, porque creo que el ratio rentabilidad/riesgo es aceptable, amen de que yo no me fío nada de los bancos y políticos, habida cuenta de todas las tropelías que están haciendo todo el rato, en cualquier caso, gracias por enseñarme una perspectiva diferente.

Quería contestar a Renovatio, pero al final que contestado a todos, y me ha quedado un ladrillo del quince :XX:, pero gracias por leerme.

P.S.: Este post tiene copyright y patentes, que lo pienso vender como cura infalible contra el insomnio :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Metiéndome en la discusión en si, he visto que hay 2 bandos, los depositarios y los oreros



Te equivocas. Hay quien plantea una inversión diversificada y equilibrada, entre los que me incluyo y hay varios posts que lo corroboran, y luego está Putin, que es el mesías del apocalipsis bancario y que no se cansa de repetir: ya verás, ya aprenderás, se os van a caer los mocos. Cuando le preguntas cuando va a pasar eso se escaquea.

O sea, que por un lado tienes a gente con un planteamiento razonable y por el otro a un imbécil que no es capaz ni de respaldarse a sí mismo.



heypericles dijo:


> Lo siento Buster, pero aunque tus argumentos han sido muy interesantes, me voy a poner del lado de los oreros, porque creo que el ratio rentabilidad/riesgo es aceptable, amen de que yo no me fío nada de los bancos y políticos, habida cuenta de todas las tropelías que están haciendo todo el rato, en cualquier caso, gracias por enseñarme una perspectiva diferente.



Haz lo que quieras, pero gente que tú erróneamente consideras del otro bando al que pertenezco yo, coinciden conmigo en que un 25% de la inversión total en metales es más que suficiente. Tú verás lo que haces si metes más que eso.

De hecho el único que aconseja meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta es Putin, ni si quiera Monster se atreve a tanto.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Lo siento Buster, pero aunque tus argumentos han sido muy interesantes, me voy a poner del lado de los oreros




Como? que Buster no te convence? :XX: si es que los bancos ya no tienen ni para pagarse a un necio medio decente que les lave la cara de cerdo en los foros. Así les lucen las crines..


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Jul 2010)

Cállate Buster y cómete tu nuevo OWNED com un hombre, puta!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Yo he recomendado invertir en oro (hasta un 25% de la inversión total) por lo tanto si se pone de parte de los oreros se pone de mi parte.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Parece que nunca faltan necios comparando mercados inelásticos como los metales preciosos con otros producción discrecional como el barro cocido.



Muy a tu pesar aquí lo que se compara es el éxito en la inversiones, o sea los dividendos obtenidos de las mismas.

Si Monster quiere sacar pecho diciendo que sacó una rentabilidad del 200 y pico por ciento en 6 años pues yo lo saco más.

Por cierto, que Monster habla del % de rentabilidad, pero no dice la cantidad, o sea, el dinero contante y sonante que sacó. Eso quiere decir dos cosas:

1) Que no sacó mucho y por eso no interesa decirlo

2) Que no vendió el oro y por lo tanto ese 200% es sólo sobre el papel porque mientras no venda no se sabrá qué beneficio obtuvo.

Por supuesto, el punto 2 no quita que el punto 1 también se cumpla.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Pues aunque no te lo creas no paso del del hilo, al menos no del todo, al fin y al cabo, es el primer hilo que abro aquí ) . Mas bien lo que ha pasado es que el hilo "se me ha ido de las manos" y aunque al principio había pocas respuestas, pero bastante bien argumentadas, pues yo encantado por la ayuda, respondiendo, agradeciendo, etc.... pero llego un momento que los post eran mas rápidos, lo que yo iba a contestar lo ha contestado otros y al final se ha calentado hasta el punto de los insultos por parte de los que animaron el hilo.
> 
> También es cierto que a través de todo el hilo mas o menos han respondido a mis preguntas, yo ya he contra argumentado, he agradecido, etc. con lo que del hilo ya poco mas puedo sacar.
> 
> ...



Si dominas el ingles te dejo un pdf que trata precisamente sobre la discusion "papel vs oro" y las tendencias que analiza. Seguramente de dejara claro algunos conceptos. Veras los ciclos se van sucediendo y segun donde te encuentres Buster llevaria las de ganar o Putin llevaria las de ganar.

LINK

Personalmente, opino que la situacion a la que hemos llegado es sumamente inverosimil y nunca antes de habian dado las circunstancias que tenemos en la crisis actual.

Mi recomendacion es, independientemente de donde quieras poner tu dinero seria comprar un bote de vaselina, porque hagamos lo que hagamos, ya se encargaran las elites de abrirnos el orto


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Veras los ciclos se van sucediendo y segun donde te encuentres Buster llevaria las de ganar o Putin llevaria las de ganar.



Qué manía tenéis de reducirlo todo a Buster vs Putin en la cuestión del oro. 

Yo recomiendo la inversión diversificada. Por ejemplo un 25% en metales/monedas, 25% en ciertos valores de bolsa, 40% en depósitos, 10% en otras cosas.

Mi enfrentamiento con Putin no es por invertir en oro, es porque Putin dice que el sistema bancario se va a venir abajo pero ni argumenta por qué (argumentos sólidos con información contrastable proveniente de fuentes con credibilidad) ni dice cuándo va a pasar para evitar que cuando llegue ese día no le podamos decir: owned!


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Qué manía tenéis de reducirlo todo a Buster vs Putin en la cuestión del oro.




No te des tanta importancia. Putin aporta datos, razonamientos y opiniones utiles, tu tan solo eres un troll


----------



## heypericles (26 Jul 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Si dominas el ingles te dejo un pdf que trata precisamente sobre la discusion "papel vs oro" y las tendencias que analiza.



Buenisimo el PDF, ademas de aclararme conceptos, me ha enseñado no solo si es el momento adecuado para el oro, si no que ademas me ha enseñado a ver cual es el momento adecuado de venderlo y pasar a otra inversion.



Eldenegro dijo:


> Mi recomendacion es, independientemente de donde quieras poner tu dinero seria comprar un bote de vaselina, porque hagamos lo que hagamos, ya se encargaran las elites de abrirnos el orto



Gracias, pero esa recomendacion no la seguire, mas que nada porque muy en el fondo (donde llegarán los politicos/banqueros) me encanta el masoquismo ::


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No te des tanta importancia. Putin aporta datos, razonamientos y opiniones utiles, tu tan solo eres un troll



Y hay quien piensa que el troll es Putin y tú un lameculos suyo, pero no por ello vamos a hacer un drama, ¿verdad?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Los que hace años dijeron que invertir en inmuebles era un negocio redondo y vendieron antes de que la burbuja estallase te dirán que has sido tú el que se comió el megaowned ya que ellos ganaron mucho más dinero que tú con el oro. Gente que se levantó una pasta gansa, por ejemplo comprando un piso por 7 millones y revendiéndolo por 20.
> 
> Visto así el perdedor eres tú. Sin ir más lejos como ya comenté yo hice un negocio muy rentable con la venta de un inmueble. El caso es que yo no voy por ahí diciendo que el imbécil eres tú y que con el oro has sacado calderilla comparado con lo que saqué yo. A ti te pierde el ir pavoneándote por el foro, mientras tanto otros nos reímos por lo bajo y no presumimos de lo que hemos ganado. El presumir de lo que se ha ganado es de mala educación por si no lo sabías, tanto como el preguntar a alguien cuánto gana o cuánto tiene.
> 
> ...



Veamos, que tienes serios problemas de lectura. ¿Dónde he presumido yo de inversiones?

Simplemente he comparado la rentabilidad del oro con la mierda rentabilidad de tus depósitos en estos últimos años. 

Mi patrimonio y plusvalias no son asunto tuyo ni de nadie. Sí, pienso que eres un muerto de hambre y un frustrado intelectual. Tanta labia para tan poca chicha sólo demuestra tu extrema mediocridad. Y lo que creo es que no tienes pasta para comprar oro aunque te gustaría. Estás muy jodido porque otros están haciendo un gran negocio, y tú viéndolo desde la barrera.

A JODERSE !!


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Simplemente he comparado la rentabilidad del oro con la mierda rentabilidad de tus depósitos en estos últimos años.



Y yo he comparado la rentabilidad de los pisos hace unos años con la mierda rentabilidad de tu oro.

A JODERSE !!


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Qué manía tenéis de reducirlo todo a Buster vs Putin en la cuestión del oro.
> 
> Yo recomiendo la inversión diversificada. Por ejemplo un 25% en metales/monedas, 25% en ciertos valores de bolsa, 40% en depósitos, 10% en otras cosas.
> 
> Mi enfrentamiento con Putin no es por invertir en oro, es porque Putin dice que el sistema bancario se va a venir abajo pero ni argumenta por qué (argumentos sólidos con información contrastable proveniente de fuentes con credibilidad) ni dice cuándo va a pasar para evitar que cuando llegue ese día no le podamos decir: owned!



Felicidades, ha sido de los pocos post que te he visto que no se va mucho de madre. Personalmente opino que te faltan argumentos y citas para defender tus posiciones.

Ahora, la cantidad de post superfluos que metes (y el otro tambien) llegan a ser cansinos. Quedad un dia y miraris quien mea de mas arriba, pero no nos salpiqueis a los demas.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sí, pienso que eres un muerto de hambre y un frustrado intelectual.



Pues siento decirte que te equivocas. Yo he publicado un libro, ¿puedes decir tú lo mismo?


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Felicidades, ha sido de los pocos post que te he visto que no se va mucho de madre. Personalmente opino que te faltan argumentos y citas para defender tus posiciones.



El que tiene que argumentar que el sistema bancario va a la quiebra y que hay que refugiar todos los ahorros en el oro para no comerse los mocos (te sonará la expresión) es Putin, no yo.


----------



## debianita (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues siento decirte que te equivocas. Yo he publicado un libro, ¿puedes decir tú lo mismo?



:XX: Ha publicado un libro!!! :XX: , Ana Rosa Quintana tambien, al igual que muchos otros grandes pensadores de esta epoca tan brillante en la que vivimos. 

Nos das más referencias sobre su libro? O tiene miedo que los foreros lo lean y se rian de usted ?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo he comparado la rentabilidad de los pisos hace unos años con la mierda rentabilidad de tu oro.
> 
> A JODERSE !!




260% ? Tax free? Dónde? :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues siento decirte que te equivocas. Yo he publicado un libro, ¿puedes decir tú lo mismo?



:XX:

Bastante más que eso, amigo...pero a ti no te importa una mierda. Aquí lo que cuenta es lo que posteas, y ya te tenemos calado. Nivel nulo.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Monster: Yo he ganado más pasta que tú con mis inversiones así que tú tienes menos nivel que yo. Por lo tanto lo que cuenta no es lo que se postea. 

Mucha gente vale más por lo que calla que por lo que dice. Tú ladras mucho pero muerdes poco.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Monster: Yo he ganado más pasta que tú con mis inversiones así que tú tienes menos nivel que yo. Por lo tanto lo que cuenta no es lo que se postea.



¿Y tú como sabes eso? ¿Tienes bola de cristal?

Esa es la típica afirmación de muerte de hambre incompetente.



Buster dijo:


> Mucha gente vale más por lo que calla que por lo que dice. Tú ladras mucho pero muerdes poco.



Aplícate el cuento. Y por cierto, me importan una mierda tus negocios de mindundis.

Te haría falta una terapia para tu ego maltrecho.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Jul 2010)

Veo que me habéis mencionado y relativo a los depósitos bancarios...

Generalmente las entidades dan tipos extras como de bienvenida a los nuevos clientes. Oferta de estos tipos exiten muchos: ING, Openbank, Ibanesto ...

Pero por otro lado también existen otros tipos de depósitos que no requiere que seas nuevo cliente. 

Dentro de estos depósitos, existe un grupo que exigen dinero nuevo o incremento de saldo: para aprovechar de estas ofertas lo que conviene es tener varias cuentas en diferentes bancos e ir moviendo de uno a otro, y con cada paso, se incrementan el saldo y se obtiene buenas ofertas.

Por último, aunque más raros, pero existen. Hay depósitos que no exigen ninguna condición y dan muy buenas rentabilidades. Un caso muy claro es tubancaja, que actualmente está ofreciendo un 4% TAE a 12 y 24 meses.

Podéis verificar la existencia de estos 3 grupos de depósitos en www.tucapital.es

Salu2.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y tú como sabes eso? ¿Tienes bola de cristal?



Pues de la misma manera que tú sabes que yo soy un frustrado intelectual, por poner un ejemplo.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te haría falta una terapia para tu ego maltrecho.



... le dijo la sartén al cazo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues de la misma manera que tú sabes que yo soy un frustrado intelectual, por poner un ejemplo.



No lo creo. Tus mensajes rezuman tu frustración intelectual.

No me jodas, alguien que presume de haber escrito un libro...Vergüenza ajena das.

De una cosa estoy seguro. Eres el listo de tu pueblo. Lo que no captas es que Internet es algo más grande que tu pueblo... No te preocupes. Ya estamos acotumbrados a paletos como tú.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Y como te molesta que el paleto haya ganado más pasta que tú no dejas de decir chorradas para intentar recuperar un poco tu dañada autoestima.

Si yo lo entiendo, es algo muy humano. Cuando un perro se siente amenazado gruñe. Pues nada, grúñeme lo que quieras si así te vas a sentir mejor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y como te molesta que el paleto haya ganado más pasta que tú no dejas de decir chorradas para intentar recuperar un poco tu dañada autoestima.
> 
> Si yo lo entiendo, es algo muy humano. Cuando un perro se siente amenazado gruñe. Pues nada, grúñeme lo que quieras si así te vas a sentir mejor.



De ilusión también se vive...::


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Gruñe, monster, gruñe. ¡Desahógate!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

¿En tu vida real también te montas tantas películas?

Yo sigo pensando que eres el mejor del mundo partiendo sandías a cabezazos....para lo que aportas...


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Es curioso que hagas esa pregunta cuando tú eres un experto en el tema.

Ya te digo que te entiendo... Antes Putin y tú teníais el patio del colegio para vosotros solos, pero un día llegó otro niño que también sabe jugar a los mismos juegos y ahora toca compartir el patio.

No me seáis nenazas y dejaz que todo el que quiera juegue. Como se suele decir, o follamos todos o la puta al río.

Así que contestando a tu pregunta: Yo me limito a montar las mismas películas que tú montas.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pues siento decirte que te equivocas. Yo he publicado un libro, ¿puedes decir tú lo mismo?



Es éste???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2010)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Es éste???



:XX:

Esto va a dar mucho juego...


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

Ya te digo... te recuerdo que dijiste:



> Bastante más que eso



cuando te pregunté si habías escrito un libro. O sea, ¡que debes haber escrito más de un libro! 

¿Será éste?







Alguien que se monta las películas que tú te montas tiene que estar puesto hasta las cejas.

¿O será este?







Que lo escribiste como auto-ayuda. 

Pues sí que va a dar juego, sí. :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jul 2010)

Pero que esta pasando últimamente?, por favor Putin, Monster, Buster.. dejar ya vuestras peleitas y centraros en los temas. Esto empieza a ser patético....... :vomito:


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pero que esta pasando últimamente?, por favor Putin, Monster, Buster.. dejar ya vuestras peleitas y centraros en los temas. Esto empieza a ser patético....... :vomito:



Yo te digo lo que está pasando: hasta ahora Putin y Monster insultaban cuanto querían y nadie les respondía. Yo me he cansado de aguantar sus tonterías y he bajado a la arena.

Dices que esto empieza a ser patético. Perdona pero esto ya era patético antes, el caso es que ahora se nota más.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Jul 2010)

Hace falta traducción. Cuando la zorrilla habal de "responder" la traducción exacta es "mamar". Para responder se requieren inteligencia, experiencia y conocimientos, pero las facultades de la zorrita la hacen mas apta para otros menesters más físicos que los de argumentar.


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

Entiendo que no estés acostumbrado a que te den tanta cera, pero tranquilo que de aquí a un par de meses ya te acostumbrarás. 

Vas a acabar poniéndome en tu lista de ignorados pero de verdad, no de mentirijillas como las dos veces hasta ahora, ¿eh, Pinocho? inocho:


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Para responder se requieren inteligencia, experiencia y conocimientos



Pues aplícate el cuento y deja de limitarte a los insultos de patio de colegio. 

Que si voy a limpiarte el sable, que si no se qué del rifle, que si mamar por aquí, que si comer carne por allá...

¡Macho, tienes una fijación con el sexo oral entre tú y otro hombre! 

Te recomiendo que dejes de reprimirte y hagas realidad tus fantasías por el bien del foro. Ya verás que a gusto te quedas y luego nos vamos a llevar mucho mejor.


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Jul 2010)

Este hilo se parece cada dia mas a nuestro congreso de los diputados


----------



## heypericles (27 Jul 2010)

*Cerrar el hilo*

Lo de forero en practicas me biene que ni pintado, porque me gustaria saber si hay alguna manera de CERRAR EL HILO ¿alguien sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jul 2010)

HILO A LA BASURA YAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Jul 2010)

heypericles dijo:


> Lo de forero en practicas me biene que ni pintado, porque me gustaria saber si hay alguna manera de CERRAR EL HILO ¿alguien sabe como hacerlo?



Creo que puedes cerrar el tema haciendo click en herramientas (parte superior en la segunda barra azul)->cerrar tema si eres el creador del hilo.

Salu2.


----------



## heypericles (27 Jul 2010)

Gracias, lo he intentado de varias maneras, pero ni en el menú que me describes me aparece la opción de cerrar ni en ningún otro lado. Creo que esa opción es solo para los administradores.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Ago 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una puntualización sobre el tema de que el dinero fiat se devalúa con el tiempo.
> 
> Se dice que no valen lo mismo 100.000 euros ahora que dentro de 10 años. Es cierto, pero esos 100.000 euros de ahora no tienen por qué ser 100.000 euros dentro de 10 años. Si aprovechamos los mejores depósitos tenemos que 100.000 euros al 4% son 147.009 euros brutos, o sea, casi un 50% de beneficio.
> 
> ...



A ese 4% hay que restar impuestos.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Ene 2022)

up


----------

